# Bye bye, signature; good morning, avatar



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2009)

Μετά από τέσσερις μήνες ήρθε η ώρα να αποχωριστώ την πρώτη _υπογραφή_ μου στη Λεξιλογία. Με τον πνευματώδη κυνισμό του Μαρκ Τουέιν, θύμιζε (σε εμένα πρώτα και μετά στον αναγνώστη):
_Be careful about reading health books. You may die of a misprint! _(μια συμβουλή που παραμένει επίκαιρη).

Η υπογραφή (όπως και η αβατάρα) που διαλέγουμε να δείχνουμε μπορεί να σημαίνει πολλά ή τίποτα. Το συγκεκριμένο τσιτάτο του Μ.Τ. είναι από τα «ήπια» που χρησιμοποίησε στις παροιμιωδώς εκρηκτικές σχέσεις του με τους διορθωτές, τους επιμελητές, τους στοιχειοθέτες, τους τυπογράφους και όλο το εκδοτικό του κύκλωμα. Το διάλεξα μια εποχή που (προφανώς) με παίδευαν δύσκολες και προβληματικές επιμέλειες... Ήρθε η ώρα να κάνει τόπο για κάτι που τώρα με απασχολεί περισσότερο. :)

Και βέβαια, άνοιξα αυτό το νήμα για να το κάνουμε, αν θέλετε, αποθετήριο για τις αβατάρες και τις υπογραφές που αποχωριζόμαστε (μετά από τη συζήτηση εδώ). Μου φαίνεται όμορφο να μπορούμε πού και πού να ξαναβλέπουμε, έστω και αναδρομικά, τις αβατάρες και τις υπογραφές με τις οποίες πρωτογνωριστήκαμε. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2009)

Η ιδέα σου είναι εξαιρετική, επειδή μπορούμε έτσι να καταπολεμήσουμε την εφήμερη διάσταση της αβατάρας και της υπογραφής. Κάποτε, σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ, άλλαζα για ένα φεγγάρι τη αβατάρα μου σχεδόν καθημερινά, την είχα να αντικατοπτρίζει τις διαθέσεις μου ή την επικαιρότητα. Και λυπάμαι που δεν έχω καταγράψει κάπου, ούτε καν στα πιο αποσαθρωμένα κύτταρα του μυαλού μου, τις αβατάρες και τις υπογραφές που έχω διαλέξει κατά καιρούς. Η σημερινή μου υπογραφή λέει:
Beauty is a summation of the parts where nothing needs to be altered, added, or taken away.
Το ανθρώπινο μυαλό και το αλεξίπτωτο λειτουργούν σωστά μόνον όταν είναι ανοιχτά, μα πολύ ανοιχτά.​
Το αγγλικό το ξεσήκωσα από μια ταινία του Νίκολας Κέιτζ, το _Next_. Εκεί λέει κάπου: There's an Italian painter, named Carletti, and he uh, ahem, defined beauty. He said it was the summation of the parts working together in such a way that nothing needed to be added, taken away or altered, and that's you. You're beautiful.

Το ελληνικό για το αλεξίπτωτο το έκλεψα από τον Ζάζουλα. Και το κρατάω πολύ καιρό, ίσως γιατί έχω τρομάξει από τα κλειστά αλεξίπτωτα.

Πιστεύω ότι η αβατάρα μας μένει στη βάση της Λεξιλογίας ακόμα και όταν την αντικαθιστούμε με καινούργια. Παίρνω λοιπόν τη φατσούλα μου με δεξί κλικ (Copy Image Location) και προσθέτω εδώ τη διεύθυνσή της σαν εικόνα. Καιρός είναι να γίνουν και οι διάφορες αλλαγές. Εδώ άλλαξα δέρμα προ ημερών (όχι, κύριε Φαρμάκη, δεν είμαι φίδι — απλώς δεν έβαλα παντού αντηλιακό).


Προσθήκη - Διόρθωση:
Όχι, η βάση δεν κρατά τις παλιές αβατάρες. Για να ανεβάσετε εδώ μια αβατάρα που δεν θα αλλάξει από το σύστημα, θα πρέπει ή να την επισυνάψετε (Manage attachments) ή να την ανεβάσετε σε κάποιον σέρβερ, π.χ. Imageshack.

Έτσι: η αποπάνω είναι η νυν αβατάρα (αυτή θα φανεί αν καθαρίσετε το cache του ιστοπλοϊκού σας).
Η αποκάτω είναι η παλιότερη:


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Δόχτορα Εφτάφορε, πολύ καλή η κίνηση στην αβατάρα σου, αν και αν ήταν πιο γρήγορη θα την προσέχαμε ίσως πιο πολύ. Πολύ καλή ιδέα το αποθετήριο αβαταρών. Αρκεί να μου δείξει κανείς πως δουλεύει.

Απάντηση αντμίν: Γράφω αποπάνω. Right-click on the avatar, choose Copy Image Location, press



and paste link in there.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δόχτορα Εφτάφορε, πολύ καλή η κίνηση στην αβατάρα σου, αν και αν ήταν πιο γρηγορη θα την προσέχαμε ίσως πιο πολύ. Πολυ καλή ιδέα το παοθετήριο αβαταρών. Αρκεί να μου δέιξει κανείς πως δουλεύει.



Ευχαριστώ, όπως βλέπεις αξιοποίησα τη συμβουλή σου. :) Δεν την ήθελα ούτε τόσο γρήγορη (αλλά είναι στα όρια), ίσα να κλέβει την άκρη του ματιού, να σου βγάζει τη γλώσσα και να σε κάνει να λες «τι κουνήθηκε τώρα»;

Για το αποθετήριο, απλώς ακολούθησε την οδηγία του νίκελ πιο πάνω (ούτε εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη).


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2009)

Μπράβο, Δρ7χ!

Ορίστε και η δική μου, που θα έπρεπε να αλλάξω πια· απεικονίζει τη ζωή που κάνω κάποια χρόνια τώρα και ίσως είναι περιττό να τη βλέπω κιόλας.




Υπογραφή αρχικά δεν είχα. Tabula rasa. Αλλά τελικά έβαλα μια πρόταση-κατάληξη μιας εξαιρετικά εύθυμης, αμπελοφιλοσοφικής συζήτησης μεταξύ τυριού και αχλαδιού (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, κολυμπώντας σ' έναν ποταμό εξαγνιστικής ρακής που ανάβλυζε φρέσκια από την πηγή του... καζανιού) έναν Οκτώβρη στα πάτρια. 
_Θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στην πράξη, όμως, διαφέρουν!_


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2009)

Μετά από μια σύντομη πώρωση με το Resurrexit του Anselm Kiefer, πάμε αλλού.






Η υπογραφή δεν αλλάζει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

Και νέα υπογραφή:
_Ούτε ένα τσιγάρο από τη Δευτέρα 27/7/2009. Όποιος με κεράσει τσιγάρο ή με αφήσει να του κάνω τράκα, να πάρει 20 κιλά βάρος σε 6 μήνες._

Όταν το κοινοποιείς, σημαίνει ότι το 'χεις πια βάλει τάμα...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2009)

E, ναι, αλλά η παλιά αβατάρα ποια είναι...; Την παλιά δεν βάζουμε για να τη θυμόμαστε;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Όποιος με κεράσει τσιγάρο ή με αφήσει να του κάνω τράκα, να πάρει 20 κιλά βάρος σε 6 μήνες._


Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά, η κατάρα έγκειται στο να λιμάξω της πείνας επί εξάμηνο... ούτε καν ένα μπούσελ κριθάρι σε βάρος δεν θα 'χω βάλει!


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

@Ambrose: Ούτε εσύ ούτε η SBE διαβάζετε τι γράφω. 

Τα παλιά τα κατάθεσα από προχτές...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> E, ναι, αλλά η παλιά αβατάρα ποια είναι...; Την παλιά δεν βάζουμε για να τη θυμόμαστε;


Δεν είναι στο #2;


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και νέα υπογραφή:
> _Ούτε ένα τσιγάρο από τη Δευτέρα 27/7/2009. Όποιος με κεράσει τσιγάρο ή με αφήσει να του κάνω τράκα, να πάρει 20 κιλά βάρος σε 6 μήνες._
> 
> Όταν το κοινοποιείς, σημαίνει ότι το 'χεις πια βάλει τάμα...


 
Από καρδιάς καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι!! μήπως πάρω κι εγώ θάρρος και το αποφασίσω, τελικά.

Ένα τσιγαράκι; Ε, μη βαράτε, daemoan είμαι, στο κάτω κάτω! Όσο για την απειλή της κατάρας, αν αποφασίσω κι εγώ να το κόψω, μάλλον θα τα πάρω έτσι κι αλλιώς... 

Δεν βλέπω καλά την καινούργια αβατάρα, αλλά μου φαίνεται πως ο κόμπος πάσχει λίγο πάνω αριστερά, υπάρχει σε μεγαλύτερη εικόνα να μου φύγει η απορία; Επίσης, αυτό το τσιγάρο, παρότι κομποδεμένο, καπνίζεται. Μήπως κλέβεις;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όταν το κοινοποιείς, σημαίνει ότι το 'χεις πια βάλει τάμα...


Διάβασα ότι ένα από τα απαραίτητα (ψυχολογικά) βήματα της διαδικασίας είναι να ανακοινώσεις σε όλους ότι το έκοψες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Διάβασα ότι ένα από τα απαραίτητα (ψυχολογικά) βήματα της διαδικασίας είναι να ανακοινώσεις σε όλους ότι το έκοψες.



Όπως βλέπεις, έχω προχωρήσει και σε επόμενο βήμα: απειλώ και καταριέμαι...




Μεγαλύτερη αβατάρα:
http://cigarettesdigest.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/give-up-smoking-tips-300x300.jpg


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

Από τη μεγαλύτερη αβατάρα συμπεραίνω ότι έκανα λάθος· μου φαινόταν ότι κάτι περίσσευε πάνω αριστερά. Πάντως, καπνίζεται...:)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όπως βλέπεις, έχω προχωρήσει και σε επόμενο βήμα: απειλώ και καταριέμαι...
> ]


Τώρα που το έκοψες βγάζεις καπνούς;


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I for one cannot picture Nickel like this ;)




Και δεν προτιμώ αυτή την εκδοχή από εκείνη των Πέτρου, Παύλου και Μαρίας· απλώς τούτη είναι πιο παιχνιδιάρικη...


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω και να φοράω ένα μπλουζάκι σαν κι αυτό, αλλά φοβήθηκα ότι εγώ θα εννοούσα να μη με κερνάνε τσιγάρα και οι άλλοι θα το έπαιρναν κυριολεκτικά.

(Boy, it _is_ the silly season!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν είναι στο #2;



Όχι --με καθαρισμένες κρυφές μνήμες (όπως καληώρα τώρα που γράφω) φαίνεται και στο κείμενο το τσιγάρο-κόμπος. Ίσως το λινκ παραπέμπει στην τρέχουσα αβατάρα όχι στην αποθηκευμένη... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι --με καθαρισμένες κρυφές μνήμες (όπως καληώρα τώρα που γράφω) φαίνεται και στο κείμενο το τσιγάρο-κόμπος.


Σωστά, διότι ΔΕΝ ισχύει η υπόθεση που έκανε ο nickel:


nickel said:


> Πιστεύω ότι η αβατάρα μας μένει στη βάση της Λεξιλογίας ακόμα και όταν την αντικαθιστούμε με καινούργια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω και να φοράω ένα μπλουζάκι σαν κι αυτό, αλλά φοβήθηκα ότι εγώ θα εννοούσα να μη με κερνάνε τσιγάρα και οι άλλοι θα το έπαιρναν κυριολεκτικά.



Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα:


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2009)

Μια ζωή προβλήματα με το cash και τις cache. Έχετε δίκιο, το σύστημα κάνει τσιγκουνιές. Έγιναν οι απαραίτητες διορθώσεις και επανορθώσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

Επειδή μ' έχετε φάει ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα ότι και καλά σάς ενοχλεί η αβατάρα μου, σκέφτηκα μήπως σας αρέσει περισσότερο τούτη 'δώ — μαύρο γατί για καλή τύχη όποια ώρα και να το βλέπετε, καλύτερα γυμνασμένο ώστε να μη χρειάζεται πια κάμψεις, ελάχιστα κουραστικό:




Τι λέτε; :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Καθώς η ηλικία φιλτράρει όλο και περισσότερο τις λειτουργίες μου, τις αισθήσεις μου, τα γούστα μου, τις αντιλήψεις μου για τα πράγματα —με λίγα λόγια, γίνομαι πιο αρτηριοσκληρωτικός από τις ίδιες μου τις αρτηρίες— αν επιτρέπεται να έχω άποψη για το ζήτημα: το γραφτό σου, Ζαζ, αν έχει πάνω από τέσσερις γραμμές, απαιτεί την προσήλωση του αναγνώστη, γιατί γίνεται αμέσως σαφές ότι αφιέρωσες χρόνο και σκέψη και πείρα και σοφία για να το γράψεις. Όταν λοιπόν πετάγονται κινούμενα αντικείμενα ή ζωντανά στο οπτικό μου πεδίο, εγώ τουλάχιστον δυσκολεύομαι να συγκεντρωθώ. Η αντιπρότασή μου έχει κίνηση χωρίς να κινείται:


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή μ' έχετε φάει ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα ότι και καλά σάς ενοχλεί η αβατάρα μου, σκέφτηκα μήπως σας αρέσει περισσότερο τούτη 'δώ — μαύρο γατί για καλή τύχη όποια ώρα και να το βλέπετε, καλύτερα γυμνασμένο ώστε να μη χρειάζεται πια κάμψεις, ελάχιστα κουραστικό:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Μα αυτό είναι σκηνή από demonic σπλάτερ, βρε Ζάζουλα! 
Χίλιες φορές ο λοκατζής barcode γάτος!
Εκτός κι αν προσπαθείς να μας πεις (nudge, nudge) ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα...

Edit: Άσε που, χρηστικά, έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Νίκελ! 
Εκτός αν θες να μας αποσπά την προσοχή από τα γραφόμενά σου...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 7, 2009)

...αν αλλάξεις και το ονοματάκι από Zazula σε Zalada :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

To δαιμονικό γατί έχει πολλή πλάκα, αλλά πάθανε τα ματάκια μου...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τι λέτε; :)


Ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι, αυτό λέμε :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2009)

Περιμένω να επιτραπούν οι εικόνες στην υπογραφή, για να μπορέσω επιτέλους να βάλω κι εγώ τη δική μου: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=44127&postcount=20.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

Μόλις βρήκα ένα κουλ(ό) γκιφάκι! Δεν το σκέφτομαι για νέο άβαταρ, αλλά μάλλον για υποψήφια νέα εικόνα στο προφίλ μου:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2009)

Τίποτα που να μην κουνιέται/ζαλίζει/προκαλεί ναυτία/αποσπά την προσοχή των αναγνωστών δεν έχει το κατάστημα;
Εμένα, ας πούμε, αντί zazcat, θα μου άρεσε πολύ κάτι τέτοιο:


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μόλις βρήκα ένα κουλ(ό) γκιφάκι! Δεν το σκέφτομαι για νέο άβαταρ, αλλά μάλλον για υποψήφια νέα εικόνα στο προφίλ μου:


 
Εγώ τον ψηφίζω για αβατάρα σου τον Marlon Banjo! Μου φτιάχνει το κέφι.
Άσε που, σε σύγκριση με την ακατάσχετη ενεργητικότητα του Ζάζκατ, αυτό δείχνει και πιο... φιλοσοφική διάθεση.;)
Αλλά επειδή θα μας λείψει ο Ζάζκατ, όσο κι αν δεν θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε, προτείνω την εναλλαγή του με τούτο δω, ανά δεκαπενθήμερο, ας πούμε.
Η κυρία αποπάνω ας πάρει τον Σιλβέστερ στο κλουβί, να δούμε πώς θα καζαντίσει με το καναρίνι!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Τίποτα που να μην κουνιέται/ζαλίζει/προκαλεί ναυτία/αποσπά την προσοχή των αναγνωστών δεν έχει το κατάστημα;


Μου φαίνεται ότι η αναζήτηση για καινούργιο ζαζουλάβαταρ (τόσο που σας ενοχλεί το τρέχον) δείχνει να καρποφορεί:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

Εξίσου καλύτερο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2009)

Υπενθύμιση του νήματος για να μη χάνονται οι παλιές αβατάρες... :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

Για γκιφομανείς που ψάχνουν έμπνευση για κουνιστά αβαταράκια και υπογραφές: http://www.gifanatics.com/images/toprated και http://msngiggles.com/ <<<πολύ καλό!


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για γκιφομανείς που ψάχνουν έμπνευση για κουνιστά αβαταράκια και υπογραφές: http://www.gifanatics.com/images/toprated και http://msngiggles.com/ <<<πολύ καλό!


 
Όπου βρήκα ένα γκιφάκι που θα σου πήγαινε γάντι για αβατάρα, κινούμενο για τους γνωστούς λόγους ;) και πολύ ταιριαστό με τις μουσικές σου προτιμήσεις. Θα το ονόμαζα Clubber Cat  και, για κάποιο ακαθόριστο λόγο, θα έλεγα ότι μου θυμίζει κιόλας εσένα, φατσικώς :




Συμφωνείς;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 27, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά, daeman, αλλά παραμένω οπαδός τού no pain, no gain.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Πάνε, έφυγαν αυτά:




Υπογραφή:
«Ούτε ένα τσιγάρο από τη Δευτέρα 27/7/2009. Όποιος με κεράσει τσιγάρο ή με αφήσει να του κάνω τράκα, να πάρει 20 κιλά βάρος σε 6 μήνες.»


Έψαχνα εδώ και καιρό για καινούργια αβατάρα, μια και ο Αγώνας μου για το κόψιμο του τσιγάρου ανήκει πια στο παρελθόν. Όχι, δεν το ξανάρχισα — απλώς δεν αγωνίζομαι. Τώρα έχουμε τον αγώνα να κρατήσουμε χαμηλά τα κιλά. (Αλλά δεν θα καταραστώ όποιον με κεράσει μπριτζολίτσα...)
Προς το παρόν, η υπογραφή μένει κενή. Για τη γελοιογραφία, ευχαριστώ τον κύριο που έκανε την ταυτο-ποίηση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για τη γελοιογραφία, ευχαριστώ τον κύριο που έκανε την ταυτο-ποίηση.


Παρακαλώ!


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Η νέα αβατάρα του Νίκελ μου αρέ- αγγλιστί ιτ ροκς.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι, μου φαίνεται πολύ αστεία...όχι απλά χαμογελάω :) ... γελάω κανονικά...
Μου θυμίζει και λίγο Αϊνστάιν!


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Θέλω κι εγώ μια τέτοια αβατάρα για μενα (όχι με μουστάκι και γυαλιά, με τη δική μου φάτσα, ντε!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2009)

Μετά από άλλο ένα τετράμηνο ήρθε η ώρα να κυκλοφορήσουν καινούργια γραμματόσημα (χρειάζονται για τις χριστουγεννιάτικες κάρτες :)) και να αποστρατευτούν τα προηγούμενα. Αυτή η πρώτη σειρά ήταν η σειρά 3+1, επειδή το τέταρτο γραμματόσημο δεν χώρεσε στα 20 ΚΒ!!! που επιτρέπουν οι δρακόντειες προδιαγραφές του φόρουμ για γκιφάκια.
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που στην επόμενη σειρά έγιναν ακόμη πιο μικρά (ώστε να γίνουν πολύχρωμα). Τα τοπία είναι από τα σημαντικότερα κτγμ μέρη που επισκέφτηκα τους προηγούμενους δώδεκα μήνες (αλλά οι φωτογραφίες είναι από τη βίκη)...







Γιορτές έρχονται, ας αλλάξουν και οι υπογραφές με κάτι πιο ανάλαφρο. Από τις παρακινητικές 
_Honest disagreement is often a good sign of progress (Mahatma Gandhi)_
και 
_The harder I practice, the luckier I get. (Gary Player)_

σκέφτηκα να περάσω στην επίκαιρη απορία ενός πιτσιρικά (και πολλών μεγάλων ):
_*Αφού θα παίξω πάλι αύριο το πρωί, γιατί να μαζέψω τα στρατιωτάκια μου;*_


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 1, 2009)

Δρα, εξαίρετο το νέο άβαταρ !


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Δρα, εξαίρετο το νέο άβαταρ !



Μερσί. Το μαγαζί προσφέρει και τεχνογνωσία για φίλους... :)


----------



## tuna (Dec 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μερσί. Το μαγαζί προσφέρει και τεχνογνωσία για φίλους... :)



Δόκτωρ μου, μήπως μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε κι έναν πανάσχετο τόννο, που μήνες τώρα ψάχνει να βρει κάποια ταιριαστή με το όνομά του αβατάρα; Ή έστω, μια γελοιογραφική απεικόνιση του εαυτού του, τύπου nickel; (εκτός κι αν γι' αυτό το δεύτερο αίτημα θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ στον Zazula).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2009)

tuna said:


> (εκτός κι αν γι' αυτό το δεύτερο αίτημα θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ στον Zazula).


Άσε, γιατί μπορεί να καταλήξεις κι εσύ με μουστάκι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

tuna said:


> Δόκτωρ μου, μήπως μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε κι έναν πανάσχετο τόννο, που μήνες τώρα ψάχνει να βρει κάποια ταιριαστή με το όνομά του αβατάρα; Ή έστω, μια γελοιογραφική απεικόνιση του εαυτού του, τύπου nickel; (εκτός κι αν γι' αυτό το δεύτερο αίτημα θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ στον Zazula).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Άσε, γιατί μπορεί να καταλήξεις κι εσύ με μουστάκι.


Ζάζουλος, ο μανάβεις (_sic_) με τις ζαρζαβατάρες!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2009)

Ωραιότατα! Για πρότεινέ μου κι εμένα τίποτα γιατί τον βαρέθηκα το Φέρμα...


----------



## tuna (Dec 2, 2009)

Zaz, ευχαριστώ!
Το πρώτο μού αρέσει, αλλά η σαδιστική του διάθεση δεν αντανακλά καθόλου την ψυχοσύνθεσή μου - κι επίσης, είναι πολύ ζαλιστικό. 
Μάλλον θα αναζητήσω καμιά ακίνητη θαλασσίτσα, που να υποδηλώνει απλώς την ύπαρξή μου στα βάθη της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2009)

Και ένας τόνος από σπιτική κουζίνα...:)


----------



## tuna (Dec 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και ένας τόνος από σπιτική κουζίνα...:)



Κι επί τη ευκαιρία, τελικά θέλω ένα ή δύο "ν";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ωραιότατα! Για πρότεινέ μου κι εμένα τίποτα γιατί τον βαρέθηκα το Φέρμα...



Σου κάνει το παλ αύρα λόγκο από εδώ να στο σενιάρουμε και να στο τυλίξουμε; :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2009)

tuna said:


> Κι επί τη ευκαιρία, τελικά θέλω ένα ή δύο "ν";


Είχαμε μείνει εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2503


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2009)

tuna said:


> Κι επί τη ευκαιρία, τελικά θέλω ένα ή δύο "ν";



Κατά το ΛΚΝ (που ακολουθώ εγώ) ένα:

*τόνος 3 ο* : μεγάλο ψάρι, με σώμα παχύ και ατρακτοειδές, που ζει στις εύκρατες και στις θερμές θάλασσες: _Ο ~ έχει πολύ νόστιμο κρέας. ~ παστός / κονσέρβας. Σαλάτα με τόνο._ τονάκι το YΠΟKΟΡ.

[αντδ. < ιταλ. tonno -ς < υστλατ. tunnus < αρχ. θύννος] ​
Φαντάζομαι ότι η ετυμολογική ορθογραφία θα είναι με δύο.

Edit: Δεν ήξερα την προηγούμενη συζήτηση...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σου κάνει το παλ αύρα λόγκο από εδώ να στο σενιάρουμε και να στο τυλίξουμε; :)


Όχι, θέλω κάτι που να κουνιέται :)


----------



## tuna (Dec 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Edit: Δεν ήξερα την προηγούμενη συζήτηση...



Ούτε κι εγώ την είχα προλάβει. Αν 'ήμουν' εδώ τότε, οι nickel and co θα δίσταζαν να κουβεντιάζουν τόσο απροκάλυπτα για τα 'ν' και για τα κιλά μου!


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

Κι άλλες προτάσεις για εξειδικευμένες ζαζαβατάρες! Ειδικά για τις περιπτώσεις που διαφωνεί με κάποιον:




ή όταν νιώθει εξαντλημένος (αλήθεια, συμβαίνει ποτέ αυτό; ;)):





Για την tuna, λίγη υπομονή...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Άσε, γιατί μπορεί να καταλήξεις κι εσύ με μουστάκι.


Βλέπω τελικά την άλλαξες την αβατάρα.




Οφείλεις λοιπόν να δηλώσεις δημοσίως ότι ο Ζάζουλας ήταν και αυτός που εισήγαγε το «Παβλάρας», αλλά επίσης και αυτός που καθιέρωσε το «Παλ Αύρα».


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> [...] αλλά επίσης και αυτός που καθιέρωσε το «Παλ Αύρα».


Ναι, μετά από επίμονες πιέσεις και γκρίνια, τι να κάνεις, αναγκαστικά για να διορθώσεις τα σφάλματά σου, οπότε δε μετράει.
Ντοκ, θενκς για το γκιφάκι και δημοσίως :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2009)

Η ιστορία εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ντοκ, θενκς για το γκιφάκι και δημοσίως :)


Παρακαλώ ντίαρ, ευχαριστούμε που μας προτιμήσατε... :)



Palavra said:


> Η ιστορία εδώ.


*Edit:* Πάντως, όποιος διαβάσει τώρα εκείνη την ιστορία, αποκλείεται να καταλάβει το ένα εκατοστό του έργου! Η μισή Λεξιλογία πλέον θα είναι ακατανόητη για τις επόμενες γενιές!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, όποιος διαβάσει τώρα εκείνη την ιστορία, αποκλείεται να καταλάβει το ένα εκατοστό του έργου!


Είναι επειδή η υπόλοιπη ιστορία βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=5432#post5432.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2009)

Κι άλλη μια αβατάρα για όσους αγαπούν τις γατούλες: 





Και δύο ακόμη προτάσεις για αβατάρες (χρησιμοποιήστε τις, αν θέλετε): :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2009)

Ζαζ, διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις για τις αβατάρες που προτείνεις, αλλά δηλώνω ότι συμφωνώ απολύτως με την υπογραφή σου. Μόλις διαπίστωσα ότι ασωτείες στην αγορά ηλεκτρονικού υλικού πρώτης ανάγκης με αναγκάζουν να κάνω δίαιτα μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα :) ή μάλλον, νηστεία...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Να παραγγείλετε στον δόκτωρα, κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά, με εμπιστευτικότητα, εχεμύθεια και σεβασμό στις προτιμήσεις του πελάτη
> Δε σου λέω να παραγγείλεις στο Ζάζουλα, γιατί θα καταλήξεις με κανένα πτωχό κατοικίδιο που κάνει σχοινάκια.


Με μεγάλη μου ικανοποίηση διαπιστώνω ότι έχω διαβρώσει το φόρουμ κι όλοι πια θέλουν κινούμενες αβατάρες! 
Επομένως: Θα κρεμάω εδώ ό,τι ενδιαφέρον βρίσκω. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2009)

Για την παραγγελιά που λέγαμε:


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2010)

Από τις αβατάρες στις υπογραφές, μου κινεί το ενδιαφέρον η υπογραφή του Νικελ (ενοικιάζεται ο χώρος) και ρωτάω: πόσο και με τι όρους;
Όσο για την αγγελία του drsiebenmal (Ζητείται έμπνευση), περιμένω νέα παραλαβή άμα μου νοικιάσει ο Νίκελ το χώρο του, υπομονή!


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Από τις αβατάρες στις υπογραφές, μου κινεί το ενδιαφέρον η υπογραφή του Νικελ (ενοικιάζεται ο χώρος) και ρωτάω: πόσο και με τι όρους;


Εσύ τι το θέλεις; Συμπλήρωσε πρώτα τον δικό σου χώρο υπογραφής και, αν έχεις επεκτατικές διαθέσεις, το συζητάμε. Ωστόσο, το γεγονός ότι δεν έχεις συμπληρώσει τον δικό σου δωρεάν χώρο, δείχνει ότι δεν σε απασχολεί πολύ το θέμα, οπότε η προσφορά σου θα είναι χαμηλή. Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για πλειοδότες: κοκακόλα, Πεζό, Νάικι, μεγάλα ονόματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για [...] μεγάλα ονόματα.


Εδώ: http://brandnama.blogspot.com/2007/01/which-is-longest-brand-name.html


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εσύ τι το θέλεις; Συμπλήρωσε πρώτα τον δικό σου χώρο υπογραφής και, αν έχεις επεκτατικές διαθέσεις, το συζητάμε. Ωστόσο, το γεγονός ότι δεν έχεις συμπληρώσει τον δικό σου δωρεάν χώρο, δείχνει ότι δεν σε απασχολεί πολύ το θέμα, οπότε η προσφορά σου θα είναι χαμηλή. Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για πλειοδότες: κοκακόλα, Πεζό, Νάικι, μεγάλα ονόματα.



Μα μπορεί να έχω τίποτα στα σκαριά, κανένα σχέδιο να αγοράσω όλες τις υπογραφές και... άσε, ας κρατήσω κρυφό το μπίζνες πλαν. Ξέρεις, όπως οι διαφημίσεις που σoυ λένε "έρχεται", "πλησιάζει" κλπ αλλά δε σου λένε τι. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2010)

Πάλι καιρός για αλλαγές.

Έφυγε η ανέμπνευστη υπογραφή: _Ζητείται έμπνευση με θέα, φως, νερό, τηλέφωνο. Διακανονισμός σε 60 δόσεις. Κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις επιθυμητές._

Έφυγε και η δεύτερη σειρά γραμματοσήμων (κατά σειρά, η Λιζλ, ο εμβληματικός πύργος με το ρολόι που δεσπόζει πάνω από το Γκρατς της Στυρίας, το νέο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, και η πύλη του Βρανδεμβούργου).


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2010)

Τόσος πανικός έπεσε Δόκτωρ μου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Τόσος πανικός έπεσε Δόκτωρ μου;



Και βάλε...


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

Λόγω ημερών και επειδή συγχίζομαι κάθε φορά που διαβάζω κάποιο άρθρο σαν αυτό εδώ για την αναβλητικότητα της κυβέρνησης, ολιγοήμερη αλλαγή της υπογραφής σε «Αν δεν τσουγκρίσεις αβγά, δεν κάνεις ανάσταση» (κατά το «You can't make an omelette without breaking eggs»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2010)

Αγίου Γεωργίου του Δουνουτοφόρου Τροπαιοφόρου φαίνεται καλή στιγμή να αλλάξω υπογραφή και να αφήσω το τσιτάτο του Σίλερ (από την _Παρθένο της Ορλεάνης_ δια στόματος Τάλμποτ) "Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens" για κάτι πιο επίκαιρο...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2010)

Το είδα σε άλλο φόρουμ, μου άρεσε πολύ και το καταθέτω κι εδώ για όποιον το θέλει γι' αβατάρα: :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2010)

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, ήρθε η ώρα να γίνω όνομα και πράγμα. Ωραίος ο διάολος, αλλά νομίζω ότι το καινούριο συνολάκι μου πάει πιο πολύ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

Άντε ρε!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2010)

Πάλι: Το είδα κάπου, μου άρεσε πολύ και το καταθέτω κι εδώ για όποιον το θέλει γι' αβατάρα: :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2010)

*R.I.P. *




Θα μπορούσε να είναι και τέλος εποχής: Ο αόκνως πουσαπίζων γαλιδεύς δίνει τη θέση του σε μια άλλη εικόνα (που είναι επίσης δηλωτική τής κατάστασης της δι' αυτής αβαταριζόμενης αφεντιάς μου). Έχοντας εξοργίσει σχεδόν όλα τα μέλη τού φόρουμ με την αεικίνητη γκανγκχό νοοτροπία του, αποστρατεύεται τιμητικά (εκτός κι αν αλλάξω γνώμη κι επανέλθει εξ εφέδρων). Ελπίζω η νέα γκιφοεπιλογή μου (οίκοι χειροποίητη) να είναι εξίσου εκνευριστική εμπνευσμένη με τη σπουδαία μορφή εντός των υποδημάτων της οποίας (παπουτσωμένος γάτος, γαρ) τής έμελλε να βηματίσει...


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2010)

Απ' ό,τι καταλάβαμε, το αεικίνητο συνδυάζεται πλέον με μπόλικες ακροβασίες. Μια σταθερά όμως είχαμε (έστω και αεικίνητη), τη χάσαμε κι αυτή. Κάτι σε Βέγγο-κασκαντέρ η σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2010)

Σε αυτές τις δύσκολες στιγμές, μόνο μία μπορεί να είναι η απάντηση:
Bring Zazcat back!!!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 4, 2010)

Δρ Εφταπλέ, η νέα σου αβατάρα θέλει να πει κάτι;; Να προσέχουμε;;; :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Υποτίθεται ότι εδώ είναι η Πινακοθήκη όπου καταθέτουμε τις παρελθούσες αβατάρες. Οπότε, χωρίς το R.I.P., κάνε το καθήκον σου για τον ιστορικό του μέλλοντος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2010)

Η μοβ αβατάρα έφυγε αλλά ο επίσημος αντικαταστάτης της δεν είναι ακόμη έτοιμος (σκέφτομαι αν πρέπει να βγει με διαδικασίες όπενγκοβ). Προς το παρόν, έστειλα έναν πιστό σκύλο να προστατεύει τη θέση του πάρκινγκ.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 5, 2010)

Μα. φυσικά και πρέπει να ακολουθηθούν όπενγκοβ διαδικασίες! Ως εκλογικό σώμα αναμένουμε τις υποψήφιες αβατάρες για να αποφανθούμε! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2010)

Η νέα αβατάρα μου είναι από την εικονογράφηση ενός διηγήματος που με εντυπωσίασε ιδιαίτερα όταν το πρωτοδιάβασα (όταν ακόμη τα λεωφορεία είχαν εισπράκτορες που ειδοποιούσαν «τέρμα τα δίφραγκα») και εξακολουθώ να την απολαμβάνω όποτε, κάθε τόσο, την ξαναδιαβάζω. (Όχι, δεν θα πω ποια είναι, σήμερα υπάρχει γκούγκλης για τους περίεργους. :))


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Ξανά καλημέρα. Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ η εικονογράφηση ώστε να τη διαβάζεις κάθε τόσο, αλλά πρέπει να ζυγίσεις το πόσο περίεργοι μπορεί να είμαστε εμείς σε σχέση με τις δυνατότητες να ικανοποιήσουμε την περιέργειά μας. Αν δεν μας καίει αρκετά να βρούμε τους δικούς σου έρωτες της εποχής τού τέρμα τα δίφραγκα τη στιγμή που έχουμε πιο ισχυρά κουίζ να λύσουμε την εποχή τού τέρμα τα δίευρα, δεν μας σώζει κανένας γκούγκλης. Οπότε, αν θέλεις να μας βάλεις κουίζ, πρέπει να δώσεις κι άλλη βοήθεια, μάστορα εφταμάστορα. Αν πάλι προτιμάς την παγερή αδιαφορία μας για τον συνοφρυωμένο σου ήλιο, ένα βήμα απέχεις. Δεν γεννιούνται έτσι οι σάγκες. (Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι η _σάγκα_ είναι άκλιτο, αλλά ευτυχώς ο γκούγκλης λέει άλλα.)


_Εδώ καίμε τσιπάκια, λυπηθείτε μας!_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2010)

Ε, δεν είμαι και τόσο περίπλοκος άνθρωπος στα γούστα μου. Άλλωστε, κι άλλοι φαίνεται να πιστεύουν ότι είναι _The greatest science-fiction story ever written_.

Και ναι, κανονικά ο δεύτερος ήλιος είναι κόκκινος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2010)

Άντε, αλλαγή αβατάρας για να υποδεχτούμε το 2011 με όλη τη σοβαρότητα που του χρειάζεται... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2010)

Μπράβο, κοίτα βλοσυρά τον καινούργιο χρόνο, μπας και συμμαζευτεί και δεν μας κάνει τα ίδια με τον παλιό!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 1, 2011)

Δόκτωρ, εκπληκτική η καινούρια αβατάρα :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

Themis said:


> *ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ (και όχι μόνο) ΚΑΖΑΜΙΑΣ 2011 – ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ*
> 
> *ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ*
> 
> Η νέα χρονιά αρχίζει με καλούς οιωνούς, καθώς η επανεμφάνιση του αενάως αθλουμένου ζαζουλόγατου σκορπάει γενικό ενθουσιασμό στη Λεξιλογία...


Λοιπόν, ο άοκνος γαλιδεύς τού Ζαζουλέως επανεμφανίζεται εις την Γην της Λεξιλογίας, ίνα πληρωθή το ρηθέν διά του προφήτου. :)

Βέβαια, όπως συμβαίνει και με κάθε άλλη προφητεία στα μέρη μας, η παρουσία του θα είναι τριήμερος. ;)

Επισυνάπτω 'δώ πέρα και το αποσυρόμενο άβαταρ, το οποίο έμελλε να κρατήσει μοναχά δυο μήνες... αλλά τι θέλετε εκεί που 'χει πάει η βενζίνη;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

Όπως είπαμε, και πολύ κράτησε το θαύμα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, υπερβαίνον το τριήμερο: Αποχαιρετήστε και αποχαιρετίστε λοιπόν τον γαλιδέα, ο οποίος έλαβε πράσινο Ε.Φ.Π. (ενώ η μηχανή την είχε βγάλει με κίτρινη Ε.Σ.Ε., το βύσμα) και δίνει τη θέση του σε νέο αβαταρούλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Κλέφτη (και της Περσίας και της Εξουσίας, ξέρεις εσύ   )!
Ευπρόσδεκτη η νέα αλλαγή.
Καλή σύνταξη στον γατούλη πια...


----------



## Themis (Jan 19, 2011)

Λάου λάου μας το φέρνει ο πονηρός και ήδη υπέκυψε ο Δόκτωρ. Από τον γατούλη σε άλλο αιλουροειδές.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

Δεν υπέκυψε μόνον ο Δόκτωρ, αλλά και ο Νικέλιος: 


nickel said:


> Σε παρακαλώ, αυτή την αβατάρα να κρατήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Και όχι μόνο, Θέμη. Κάνε μια βόλτα μεταξύ Γκρίνουιτς και Νόριτς για να πειστείς... 

Edit: Και φοράει και κόκκινα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

Ναι, παίρνω πίσω ό,τι έχω γράψει (ενδεχομένως και στο παρόν νήμα) ότι η αβατάρα δεν πρέπει να έχει κίνηση γιατί κουράζει.

Να προσθέσω: Τώρα είναι σε φάρδος, τόσο που εκτοπίζει το κείμενο προς τα δεξιά. Μήπως μπορούμε να έχουμε πληρέστερη εκδοχή στο όρθιο — πάντα στο κουνιστό. :)

Να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα: Όχι, δεν θα βάλω προσθήκη που θα ζητάω εκδοχή σε ξαπλωτό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Edit: Και φοράει και κόκκινα...


Όχι. 


nickel said:


> Μήπως μπορούμε να έχουμε πληρέστερη εκδοχή στο όρθιο — πάντα στο κουνιστό. :) Να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα: Όχι, δεν θα βάλω προσθήκη που θα ζητάω εκδοχή σε ξαπλωτό.


Για το πρώτο: Θα δω τι θα κάνω, αλλά μόνο κάνα δεκάρι στιγμές πιο κάτω μπορώ να κατεβώ. Για το δεύτερο: Η ξαπλωτή σκηνή που έχω κρατάει πιο λίγο, οπότε δεν βόλευε. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Όχι.


Ναι (το βραχιόλι) :) -και η χρήση ήταν για παραπομπή δευτέρου επιπέδου στο «πιάσε κόκκινο».;)


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]Να προσθέσω: Τώρα είναι σε φάρδος, τόσο που εκτοπίζει το κείμενο προς τα δεξιά. Μήπως μπορούμε να έχουμε πληρέστερη εκδοχή στο όρθιο — πάντα στο κουνιστό. :)
> 
> Να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα: Όχι, δεν θα βάλω προσθήκη που θα ζητάω εκδοχή σε ξαπλωτό.


 
Εγώ τώρα θα ζητάω πολλά αν θέλω να μάθω και στοιχεία επαφής τηλέφωνο, έτσι; 
Πω πω κάτι μάτια, μ' έκαναν κομμάτια... 

+1.000 κι αποδώ, Ζαζ! 
Και σε παρακαλώ, να γράφεις πολύ πιο συχνά τώρα· πόσες φορές πια να διαβάσω τα παλιά νήματα για να θωρώ τα μάτια; ;)


----------



## crystal (Jan 19, 2011)

Εδώ και ώρες, αποφεύγω επιμελώς να σχολιάσω το γεγονός ότι με τη μοτοσικλέτα λυσσάξατε, φτιάξατε πολ, ανεμίζατε πανό, βάλατε τον καλλιτέχνη να αποτυπώσει τον πόνο του αποχωρισμού απ' τον γάτο κι άλλα τέτοια μελοδραματικά, ενώ τώρα με την καλλονή κάνετε χαρούλες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, η τότε αντίδρασή μας ήταν ανώριμη. Γι' αυτό και δεν την επαναλαμβάνουμε...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2011)

crystal said:


> Εδώ και ώρες, αποφεύγω επιμελώς να σχολιάσω το γεγονός ότι με τη μοτοσικλέτα λυσσάξατε, φτιάξατε πολ, ανεμίζατε πανό, βάλατε τον καλλιτέχνη να αποτυπώσει τον πόνο του αποχωρισμού απ' τον γάτο κι άλλα τέτοια μελοδραματικά, ενώ τώρα με την καλλονή κάνετε χαρούλες.


Δεν μου λες εσύ, γιατί όλο γκρινιάζεις;


----------



## Themis (Jan 20, 2011)

Κρύσταλ, πες τους τα. Σαν ιθαγενείς μπροστά σε ντριντρινίζουσες χάντρες κάνουν. Δε λέω, ωραίο το παιδί, αλλά είμαστε σοβαρό φόρουμ και υποτίθεται ότι αυτά δεν μας πολυενδιαφέρουν. Εγώ είμαι μαζί σου, κι αν θες ξεκινάμε μοναχική καμπάνια για επαναφορά του ζαζουλόγατου. Εντάξει, μη φωνάζεις, ας είναι πάνω σε μοτοσικλέτα. Διθέσια μοτοσικλέτα βέβαια, γιατί η Realpolitik απαιτεί να έχουμε και ένα περιθώριο διαπραγμάτευσης, ήγουν να βάλουμε και το παιδί επάνω άμα λάχει. Δεν είμαστε δα δογματικοί!


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2011)

Χαχαχαχα!
Κι όμως, εγκρίνω νέα αβατάρα, απλά θα έσκαγα αν δεν σχολίαζα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2011)

crystal said:


> Χαχαχαχα!
> Κι όμως, εγκρίνω νέα αβατάρα [...]


Μετά ντροπής μου ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ . Ζαζ, αυτή ποια είναι; Μου θυμίζει μια τραγουδίστρια από κάποια σλαβική χώρα, αλλά δε θυμάμαι ποια.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2011)

Βρε βρε, κοίτα να δεις που πέτυχα να υπάρχει σύμπνοια στο φόρουμ για την αβατάρα μου!  Και να φανταστείτε ότι το αβαταροπρότζεκτ αυτό διήρκεσε έξι χρόνια... 

Παλ, το πέτυχες: Είναι η Ναντέζντα (Ελπίδα) Αλεξάντροβνα Ρούτσκα (θα χαρούν κι οι Νίκοι, αφού είναι απ' τη Νικόπολη).


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Η περί ης ο λόγος βαρβατάρα με τις ξανθιές φίλες της. Περιλαμβάνονται όρθιες και ξαπλωμένες πόζες.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2011)

Τέσσερα πράγματα με γοήτευσαν σ' αυτό το βίντεο:
1. Το καβουράκι
2. Το ντεκοράκι
3. Το μπελέκ προς το τέλος
και το καλύτερο απ' όλα:
4. Το ρόδι, κατακόκκινο και ζουμερό.
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται γνωστό το τραγούδι, αλλά σε άλλο περιβάλλον;


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται γνωστό το τραγούδι, αλλά σε άλλο περιβάλλον;



Θυμίζει τραγούδια που βγάζει η ευρωβιζομηχανή. Βάζεις τα γνωστά συστατικά σε διαφορετικές δόσεις, αλέθεις και σου βγάζει ήχους που δεν ξεχωρίζουν ο ένας απ' τον άλλο στα τριάντα μέτρα. (Και όταν είσαι κοντά, δεν προσέχεις τους ήχους.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται γνωστό το τραγούδι, αλλά σε άλλο περιβάλλον;


Γιατί είναι η ρωσική εκδοχή τού Temptation:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

Α, γεια σου!
Αλλά τότε είναι παραπλανητικό το περί εξαετούς κατασκευαστικής προσπάθειας...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2011)

Όχι, για όνομα — φυσικά και δεν το κατασκεύαζα επί έξι χρόνια! Απλώς όταν πρωτοβγήκε (το ρωσικό βιντεάκι) πριν από έξι χρόνια, μου γεννήθηκε η επιθυμία να κάνω ένα γκιφάκι από το συγκεκριμένο κιου ώστε να το έχω για αβατάρα στη φορουμόσφαιρα — και μάλιστα ξεκίνησα την προσπάθεια κάνα δυοτρείς φορές. Ε, δεν ασχολιόμουν στα σοβαρά, εξ ου και το ατελέσφορο εκείνων των πρώιμων προσπαθειών. Αλλά τελικά στρώθηκα και το 'φτιαξα τώρα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> Τέσσερα πράγματα με γοήτευσαν σ' αυτό το βίντεο:...


Μπρε συ, και τότε τι έλεγες για τα μάτια;


daeman said:


> Πω πω κάτι μάτια, μ' έκαναν κομμάτια...
> Και σε παρακαλώ, να γράφεις πολύ πιο συχνά τώρα· πόσες φορές πια να διαβάσω τα παλιά νήματα για να θωρώ τα μάτια; ;)


Τζάμπα δηλαδή σου ετοίμασα ένα γκιφάκι 9,05 ΜΒ να τα βλέπεις να τα χαίρεσαι;


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ και προσκυνώ, πολυχρονεμένε μου Ζάζουλα, που να μου κόβει ο Θεός δευτερόλεπτα και να σου δίνει χρόνια! :) Μπήκε το γκιφάκι στο εικονοστάσι, να θωρώ τα μάτια ολημερίς κι ολονυχτίς. 
(Εννοούσα "τέσσερα πράγματα εκτός από τα δύο ήδη δεδομένα". 
Οψάργας τα εγυάλισα
όλα μου τα λυχνάρια
μα τζίνι δεν επρόβαλε,
ώφου, αναστενάρια!

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2011)

Πάει η προηγούμενη υπογραφή: _Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has._ Η ρήση αυτή ανήκει στην Margaret Mead, ανθρωπολόγο του 20ού αιώνα της οποίας το έργο αν και έχει αμφισβητηθεί από κάποιους συναδέλφους της, παραμένει ακόμα σημαντικό.

Όχι ότι δε με εκφράζει πια. Όμως, με αφορμή τη θλίψη που μου έχουν προκαλέσει οι επιθέσεις και οι θάνατοι των τελευταίων ημερών, που μας προβλημάτισαν και στο νήμα Περί βίας, την αντικατέστησα με την παρακάτω ρήση:

Tous les bourreaux sont de la même famille​
Τα λόγια ανήκουν στον Αλμπέρ Καμύ, και προέρχονται από μια ομιλία που εκφώνησε στο πανεπιστήμιο της Ουψάλας, όταν είχε πάρει το Νομπέλ λογοτεχνίας. Ο τίτλος της ομιλίας είναι _L'artiste et son temps_ (_Ο καλλιτέχνης και η εποχή του_) και είναι μία από αυτές τις δύο. 

Παρακάτω, κοπτοραπτική μετάφραση από την Ελευθεροτυπία:
[...]
Ο Αλμπέρ Καμί έγραφε για τους σταλινικούς του καιρού του: «Η καινούρια θέση των ανθρώπων που αυτοαποκαλούνται ή νομίζουν πως είναι αριστεροί συνίσταται στο να λένε: υπάρχουν ορισμένα είδη καταπίεσης που μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν, γιατί συμβαδίζουν με την κατεύθυνση της ιστορίας. Θα υπήρχαν επομένως προνομιούχοι δήμιοι. Είναι όμως μια θέση που εγώ θα την αρνούμαι πάντοτε. Επιτρέψτε μου να αντιτάξω σε αυτή τη θέση την παραδοσιακή σκοπιά αυτού που ονομαζόταν ίσαμε σήμερα αριστερά: *όλοι οι δήμιοι είναι από την ίδια φάρα*».

* Όσο για το βασικό επιχείρημα που επικαλείται ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης, ότι δηλαδή όποιος μιλάει για τα εγκλήματα του σταλινισμού χύνει νερό στο μύλο του αμερικανικού ιμπεριαλισμού, νιώθουμε τον πειρασμό να δώσουμε και πάλι το λόγο στον Καμί: «Σε όποιον μιλά για το δούλο των αποικιών που ζητάει δικαιοσύνη δείχνουν το ρώσο τρόφιμο των στρατοπέδων και αντίστροφα. Κι αν διαμαρτυρηθείτε για τη δολοφονία ενός αντιφρονούντα ιστορικού, όπως ο Καλάντρα στην Πράγα, σας πετούν κατά πρόσωπο δυο τρεις νέγρους της Αμερικής. Μέσα σε αυτό το κλίμα του αηδιαστικού πλειστηριασμού ένα μόνο πράγμα δεν αλλάζει, το θύμα που είναι πάντα το ίδιο. Μια μόνον αξία εξευτελίζεται ή παραβιάζεται διαρκώς, η ελευθερία. Και παντού μαζί με την ελευθερία ταπεινώνεται και η δικαιοσύνη».​
Νομίζω ότι το κείμενο δεν έχει μεταφραστεί ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Στο αγγλικό _The Myth of Sisyphus And Other Essays_, το τελευταίο «δοκίμιο» (_The Artist and His Time_) είναι συνέντευξη του 1953 (το Νομπέλ το πήρε το 1957). Αν δεν σας πειράζει που είναι στα αγγλικά...


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2011)

Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη εμφάνιση, όπως λέει εδώ στην υποσημείωση. Δεν τη βρήκα στα γαλλικά να τη διαβάσω, ωστόσο βρήκα το κείμενο της ομιλίας που είχε εκφωνήσει στην Ουψάλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Την υπογραφή _Μωραίνει Κύριος ον βούλεται απολέσαι = Whom the gods would destroy, they first make mad_. την έχω πολύ καιρό, από την αρχή της κρίσης. Δεν έχουν εκλείψει οι λόγοι που τη διάλεξα, αλλά είναι πιο καλό, από πικρόχολες διαπιστώσεις, να περνάμε σε χρήσιμες παραινέσεις. Όπως εκείνην την απλή που άφησε φεύγοντας ο Λεωνίδας Κύρκος: *Σύγκρουση ιδεών, όχι βία και μισαλλοδοξία: δεν οδηγούν πουθενά.*


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 4, 2011)

Επειδή κάποιος (δεν θυμάμαι ποιος) σεσημασμένος Λεξιλόγος έχει αναφέρει κάποτε σε κάποιο post τη φράση που χρησιμοποιώ ως υπογραφή, και ίσως αισθάνεται ότι τον/την αντέγραψα, θέλω να διευκρινίσω ότι τη φράση αυτή χρησιμοποιούσα ως tagline σε μια mailing list (τις θυμάται κανείς αυτές; πριν την εποχή των forum...) ήδη το 1994. Μου αρέσει το τριπλό λογοπαίγνιο, ιδίως επειδή -ως βιολόγος- αισθάνομαι ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια για τις fruit flies


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η περί ης ο λόγος βαρβατάρα με τις ξανθιές φίλες της. Περιλαμβάνονται όρθιες και ξαπλωμένες πόζες.


Επειδή το εκεί λινκαριζόμενο βιντεάκι έχει αφαιρεθεί, ιδού (Cadmian, με ρέγουλα! ):


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

H υπογραφή μου μέχρι τώρα έγραφε:
Αγάπη μου, μπορεί να πήρα τον Core i7 975EE, εφτά Χ25-Μ σε RAID5, δύο GTX295 για Quad-SLI και 6x2GB DDR3-2000 CL7 και τώρα να μην έχουμε να φάμε, να ξέρεις όμως ότι δεν το 'κανα για μένα, αλλά για τη φουκαριάρα τη μάνα μου — που 'χει καταρράκτη και χρειάζεται VHQ settings με 8xAA & 16xAF στο Crysis για να μπορεί να το χαίρεται στο 65ιντσο μόνιτορ PNS655 που βρήκα σε τιμή ευκαιρίας.​.
Της έκανα λοιπόν ένα αποχαιρετιστήριο TR1a (Technology Refresh, κλείσιμο ματιού στους ΙΒΜάκηδες) προτού την αλλάξω, οπότε πλέον το κύκνειο περιεχόμενό της είναι:
Αγάπη μου, μπορεί να πήρα τον Core i7-3960X, τέσσερις Samsung 512GB 830 SATA III σε RAID5, τέσσερις HD 7970 για πούρο four-way CrossFireX και 8x8GB PC3-10600 (Patriot - x79) και τώρα να μην έχουμε να φάμε, να ξέρεις όμως ότι δεν το 'κανα για μένα, αλλά για τη φουκαριάρα τη μάνα μου — που 'χει καταρράκτη και χρειάζεται VHQ settings με 8xAA & 16xAF στο Crysis για να μπορεί να το χαίρεται στο 80ιντσο μόνιτορ Aquos LC-80LE632U που βρήκα σε τιμή ευκαιρίας.​.
Για όσους έχουν την απορία σχετικά με το «πόσο πάει το κοστούμι» για “τη φουκαριάρα τη μάνα μου”, έκατσα και το υπολόγισα: Το πισάκι πάει στα 10.367,50 USD κι η οθονίτσα άλλα 3.950 USD (street price, καθότι η τιμή καταλόγου της είναι ένα πεντοχίλιαρο μαρούλια). Τζάμπα πράμα! :wub:


----------



## Earion (Nov 15, 2012)

Φίλοι μου, κάτι με τρώει και δεν ωφελεί να σας το κρύβω: ουκ εά με καθεύδειν το της Μπερναρντίνας τρόπαιον!

Βλέπω τις συχνές, σχεδόν καθημερινές, αλλαγές της αβατάρας της και παρασύρομαι. Ψάχνω τρόπο να απαντήσω.

Με αφορμή που ο Δαεμάνος μας θύμισε σήμερα εδώ τον αξέχαστο Φρανκ Ζάππα, τη μία από τις τρεις κατ' εμέ μεγαλοφυΐες στο χώρο της σύγχρονης λαϊκής μουσικής (οι άλλοι δύο για μένα είναι ο Μπράιαν Ήνο και ο Ντείβιντ Μπάουι), αφήνω προσωρινά τον Οθωμανό πρίγκιπα Τζεμ και παίρνω νέα αβατάρα. Θα την κρατήσω μέχρι τις 4 Δεκεμβρίου, ημέρα μνήμης του θανάτου του Ζάππα, ή ίσως μέχρι τις 21 Δεκεμβρίου, ημέρα των γενεθλίων του.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2012)

Αν και το κίνητρο (ή να πω καλύτερα η αφορμή; ) για την αλλαγή δεν ήταν ακριβώς αυτό που θα έλεγε κανείς -χμ- θετικό, ;) συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω τόσο στο σκεπτικό της επιλογής όσο και στην επιλογή αυτή καθαυτή. Με γεια η αβατάρα, Εαρίωνα. :upz:
Και αν θα ήθελες να ανανεώσεις την υπογραφή σου κατά το πνεύμα του Μεγάλου Φραγκίσκου Ζαπατούλια, χωρίς να αλλοιώσεις το πνεύμα της, ιδού και το ανάλογο απόφθεγμά του:

Information is not knowledge. Knowledge is not wisdom. Wisdom is not truth. Truth is not beauty. Beauty is not love. Love is not music. Music is THE BEST. 



> ...τον αξέχαστο Φρανκ Ζάππα, τη μία από τις τρεις κατ' εμέ μεγαλοφυΐες στο χώρο της σύγχρονης λαϊκής μουσικής (οι άλλοι δύο για μένα είναι ο Μπράιαν Ήνο και ο Ντείβιντ Μπάουι)...



Ήξερα ότι είχα σοβαρούς λόγους να σε συμπαθώ. Αν πρόσθετες και τον Ίαν Άντερσον, θα γινόσουν έβαζες σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για τον τίτλο του my favorite leχilogist


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> ...κατά το πνεύμα του Μεγάλου Φραγκίσκου Ζαπατούλια (γιατί, ως γνωστόν, ΟΛΕΣ οι μεγάλες μορφές έχουν ελληνική ρίζα, χεχεχε. Όχι; Πώς όχι; )...



Ναι, κι αυτός έχει, αλλά δεν είναι Ζαπατούλιας, είναι κοντοχωριανός μου, ο Φραγκίσκος Ζαπατάκης. Δεν πιστεύεις; Ορίστε τεκμηρίωση, πριν τρία χρόνια. 'Cause I said so. 

 

I never set out to be weird. It was always the other people who called me weird.
Some scientists claim that hydrogen, because it is so plentiful, is the basic building block of the universe. I dispute that. I say there is more stupidity than hydrogen, and that is the basic building block of the universe.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ναι, κι αυτός έχει, αλλά δεν είναι Ζαπατούλιας, είναι κοντοχωριανός μου, ο Φραγκίσκος Ζαπατάκης. Δεν πιστεύεις; Ορίστε τεκμηρίωση, πριν τρία χρόνια. 'Cause I said so.









Σπέκτια, Μεγάλε Δαεμάνε! Ποια είμαι εγώ η ασήμαντη, ω, μεγάλε γκουρού, που θα πάω κόντρα στα λόγια σου; Φωτιά να πέσει να με κάψει, να μη σώσω ν' αλλάζω αβατάρες σαν τα πουκάμισα, να μου καεί το βίδεο, να μη μου φουσκώσει το σουφλέ, να νιαουρίζει ο σκύλος μου. Άβε, άβε άβε


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2012)

..
«Γκουρού» να σε πούνε στ' αυτί (Μαχαρίσι κιόλας), που να πέσει βροχή να σε σβήσει, που ν' αλλάζεις αβατάρες σαν εμένα (ποτέ), που να σάσει μοναχό του το βίδεο, που μιαν κοπανιά να σκάσει το σουφλέ σου απ' το φούσκωμα, που να κελαηδεί ο γάτος σου σαν το στραγαλινό, που θα τον πεις αυτόν «Άβε, άβε, άβε»! Ποιον; Αυτόν, βέβαια!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2012)

daeman said:


> ..
> «Γκουρού» να σε πούνε στ' αυτί (Μαχαρίσι κιόλας), που να πέσει βροχή να σε σβήσει, που ν' αλλάζεις αβατάρες σαν εμένα (ποτέ), που να σάσει μοναχό του το βίδεο, που μιαν κοπανιά να σκάσει το σουφλέ σου απ' το φούσκωμα, που να κελαηδεί ο γάτος σου σαν το στραγαλινό, που θα τον πεις αυτόν «Άβε, άβε, άβε»! Ποιον; Αυτόν, βέβαια!


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2012)

Εγένετο.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εγένετο.



Θένκιου, θένκιου, θένκιου! :wub:
But what about the hidden request?;)


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2012)

Εν καιρώ, Μπερναρντίνα. Θυμήσου καλέ ποιος σε καλωσόρισε στο φόρουμ!

(Εκ των υστέρων) Ζαππατάκης; Πού το βρήκατε; Εγώ από τα μικράτα μου ήξερα ότι ήταν συγγενής αυτουνού.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εν καιρώ, Μπερναρντίνα. Θυμήσου καλέ ποιος σε καλωσόρισε στο φόρουμ!



Νομίζεις πως ξέχασα; ;)
Είδες όμως ότι από την πρώτη στιγμή είχες κόλλημα με τις αβατάρες μου; Το πρώτο πρώτο που σχολίασες ήταν αυτό :laugh: 
Αχ, τι όμορφη που ήταν... αραχτή πάνω στον κορμό, μέσα στο φθινοπωρινό σύθαμπο, με τα βιβλία και το (αόρατο) κασετοφωνάκι της να παίζει Τραγούδια του Δάσους.
Α, στο καλό σου! Νοστάλγησα μια αβατάρα

Έδιτ: Καλέ! Πέρασαν _*μόνο *_οχτώ μήνες; Απίστευτο! 
Ξαναμαναέδιτ για το _εκ των υστέρων _του Εαρίωνα: Πιθανότατα το δίκιο είναι με το μέρος σου, αλλά, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, με το λαμπρό τούτο πλάσμα συνέβη ό,τι και με τον Όμηρο: Πολλές πόλεις ερίζουν και τον διεκδικούν --και για του λόγου τους το αληθές κοτσάρουν την τοπική κατάληξη στο επίθετό του. Τον έχω συναντήσει και Ζαπατόπουλο και Ζαπατίδη και Ζαπατέλη, πιστεύω δε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες παραλλαγές. Κάποιες με δύο πι. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Πώς λέμε Ζάππειον, δηλαδή; Καμία σχέση! :)

Η γερμανόψυχη σύνδεση πιο πάνω, για να συνδυάσουμε και με κανένα τριβιδάκι.






Ο Θεόφιλος Χ. χρησιμοποίησε τα ογκομετρικά του Ζαππείου και για το κτίριο της αυστριακής Βουλής (ανωτέρω).


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ίσως θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα να διεθνοποιήσουμε το Ζάππειο, να πούμε ότι το ονομάσαμε έτσι για να τιμήσουμε τον Φρανκ· προσφέρεται άλλωστε ο χώρος γύρω γύρω και για συναυλίες.

Αλλά, για να πηγαίνουμε και με τα ντοκουμέντα, όπως έχει πει και ο ίδιος ο Φρανκ, έχει από τον Ιταλό πατέρα του αίμα ελληνικό και αραβικό. Από καμιά Κρήτη θα ξεκίνησε κάποιος προπάππος του και θα κατέφυγε στη Σικελία. Από το Παρθενικό (Partinico) κοντά στο Παλέρμο έφυγε ο πατέρας του και πήγε στην Αμερική.


----------



## Themis (Nov 16, 2012)

Καλός ο σύντεκνος Ζαπατάκης, αλλά μου σφίγγεται η καρδιά. Πρίγκιπα Τζεμ, εκεί που πας δώσε από μένα ένα νιαούρισμα αγάπης, ξέρεις σε ποιον.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 16, 2012)

Earion said:


> (Εκ των υστέρων) Ζαππατάκης; Πού το βρήκατε; Εγώ από τα μικράτα μου ήξερα ότι ήταν συγγενής αυτουνού.



Κι εγώ νόμιζα πως είναι τουτουνού, σαν πρωτοπόρος και επαναστάτης στον τομέα του.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 28, 2012)

Να καλωσορίσουμε τον βάρδο ανάμεσά μας (ή ήταν πάντα εκεί και μου τον έκρυβε ο Άλτζι);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2012)

Ο Θέμης τ' αποφάσισε να αβαταρωθεί
και την περσόνα στόλισε μ' ωραία υπογραφή. ;)
Η υπογράφα φαίνεται σαν το κουτί τσεκάρεις
κάτω από το πλαίσιο όπου πολλά ριμάρεις (βλ. #141 ανωτέρω).


----------



## Themis (Dec 28, 2012)

Σήμερα η ThemisDaughter αποφάσισε ότι πρέπει να έχω αβατάρα. Αντιτάσσω την οκνηρία μου, αλλά μου λέει: "Θα ψάξω να σου βρώ εγώ". Μετά από λίγο μου λέει: "Σου έβαλα!". Διαμαρτυρήθηκα εντόνως για κατάφωρη παραβίαση των δημοκρατικών αρχών και της διαφάνειας, αλλά με αποστόμωσε: "Έβαλα τον Ερωτόκριτο να τραγουδάει". Τι μπορούσα να πω αφού της είχα πρήξει τα συκώτια με τον Ερωτόκριτο από τότε που γεννήθηκε; Αρκέστηκα να προσθέσω την υπογραφή, που τελικά εμφανίστηκε χάρη στη μαγική παρέμβαση του Δόκτορα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 28, 2012)

Themis said:


> Αρκέστηκα να προσθέσω την υπογραφή, που τελικά εμφανίστηκε χάρη στη μαγική παρέμβαση του Δόκτορα.


Όπως εμφανίστηκε και η αβατάρα σου στο fingerpointing σχόλιό μου, αφού εγώ απέτυχα παταγωδώς να την επισυνάψω, όσο κι αν προσπάθησα. :blush:
Θενξ, ντακ. :wub:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όπως εμφανίστηκε και η αβατάρα σου στο fingerpointing σχόλιό μου, αφού εγώ απέτυχα παταγωδώς να την επισυνάψω, όσο κι αν προσπάθησα.


Αυτό ήταν χέρι θεού, όχι εφταδόχτορα.


----------



## Themis (Dec 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό ήταν χέρι θεού, όχι εφταδόχτορα.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2012)

Πράγμα που αποδεικνύει για πολλοστή φορά τη βαθιά πίστη σου στην υπεροχή της επιστήμης επί της θεολογίας. Πλην όμως...


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Themis said:


> Σήμερα η ThemisDaughter αποφάσισε ότι πρέπει να έχω αβατάρα. Αντιτάσσω την οκνηρία μου, αλλά μου λέει: "Θα ψάξω να σου βρώ εγώ". Μετά από λίγο μου λέει: "Σου έβαλα!". Διαμαρτυρήθηκα εντόνως για κατάφωρη παραβίαση των δημοκρατικών αρχών και της διαφάνειας, αλλά με αποστόμωσε: "Έβαλα τον Ερωτόκριτο να τραγουδάει". Τι μπορούσα να πω αφού της είχα πρήξει τα συκώτια με τον Ερωτόκριτο από τότε που γεννήθηκε; Αρκέστηκα να προσθέσω την υπογραφή, που τελικά εμφανίστηκε χάρη στη μαγική παρέμβαση του Δόκτορα.



Λέγει της ο Pωτόκριτος: «Ήμαθα τα μαντάτα,
του Kύρη σου το άβαταρ είν' απ' τα πιο γαμάτα.
Kι εφάνη του, συμπλήρωσεν ο-γι' αφορμή εδική σου,
του Θέμη το χρηστώνυμο γδυμνό μπλιο δε θωρεί σου.
Kι έτοιας λογής εχάρηκε, τόσο καλόν του φάνη,
του Kύρη γέλιο τρανταχτό ως τα ουράνια φτάνει.
Tέσσερις ώρες μοναχά φορεί τη νιαβατάρα,
η Μπέρνη μού το πρόφταξε, λες κι έχω στραβομάρα. νιεχ νιεχ
Πώς να την αποχωριστεί και πώς να της μακρύνει;
Και πώς να ζήσει δίχως της; πανώρια τηνε κρίνει.
Ομόρφυναν τα πόστια του χάρη σ' εσέ, Kερά του,
άψασιν όλα τα κεριά να λάμπει η θωριά του.
Kατέχω το, ο Kύρης σου το χρόνο πώς παλεύγει,
κι όμως προφταίνει απ' τη δουλειά και καλοδασκαλεύγει.
Kι ουδέ μπορείς ν' αντισταθείς, σα θέλει η θυγατέρα,
νικά τηνε τη γνώμη σου, ήμοιασε του πατέρα.
Mια χάρη, Aφέντρα, σου ζητώ, κι εκείνη θέλω μόνο,
και μετά κείνη ολόχαρος την πάρλα μου τελειώνω.
Tην ώρα που θα του την πεις, να βαραναστενάξεις, 
κι όντε κι εσύ θα στολιστείς και το προφίλ αλλάξεις,
ν' αναγελάσεις και να πεις: "Pωτόκριτε καημένε,
τα σου 'ταξα λησμόνησα, το 'θελες πλιο δεν έναι."
Kι όντε σουσούμι αλλουνού θες δώσεις την εξά σου,
μιαν αβατάρα διάλεξε στα κάλλη τσ' ομορφιάς σου.»


Αρετούσα - Μήτσος Σταυρακάκης & Μαρίνα Δακανάλη






Με γεια την αβατάρα σου, ο βάρδος σού ταιριάζει
Με γεια και την υπογραφή, μα ο νους μου άλλη βάζει :):



Themis said:


> Άλλοι το λόγο έχουν καλλιά, άλλοι σιωπή παινούσι / Μα 'χουν τα μάτια σφαλιστά, ανημποριά να δούσι.
> Εγώ το λόγο τον καλό λογιάζω ζαχαρένιο / γλυκύ σαν ασημόμελο και τρισμαλαματένιο.


----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2013)

Η προσωπογραφία του Οθωμανού πρίγκιπα Τζεμ έκλεισε σχεδόν τρία χρόνια υπηρεσίας και είναι καιρός να αποσυρθεί. 






Στη θέση της κάτι πιο συμβολικό (αφήνω στον καθένα να ερμηνεύσει ό,τι βλέπει).






Το τεχνικό μέρος ολοκληρώθηκε αισίως με θεϊκή ζαζούλεια επέμβαση.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2013)

...
Στου Ζαζ κουνείς δεξά ζερβά σαφί την κεφαλή σου·
εσένα μ' ένα έμβολο προβάλλουν οι ανθοί σου; :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2013)

Νιανιανιανιαα. Θέλω κι εγώ τζιφάκι στο αβατάρι μου (ζήλια, ζήλια, ζήλια).:angry:

Μεγειά, Εαρίωνα. Πολύ μ' αρέζει. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2013)

Εάριον, θεολογικό είναι το θέμα της αβατάρας σου; :inno:
Εγώ βλέπω μια μύτη που προσπαθεί να μυρίσει τον κρίνο... :twit:


----------



## Earion (Jan 10, 2013)

Δόκτορα, είμαι ανοικτός σε ιδέες. Πείτε μου όλοι πού σας παραπέμπει η αβατάρα μου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2013)

Από το pushing up daisies στο pulling up cyclamens.
:)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> ...είμαι ανοικτός σε ιδέες. Πείτε μου όλοι πού σας παραπέμπει η αβατάρα μου.



Celestial palms, and ever-blooming flow'rs
Plants of thy hand, and children of thy pray'r

Εδιτ: Πριν αποκαλύψω από πού προέρχονται οι παρόντες στίχοι (στην πραγματικότητα δεν ακολουθούν ο ένας τον άλλο, απέχουν πολύ) να βάλω ένα κουιζάκι;
Ποια σχέση έχουν με την Αιώνια Λιακάδα ενός Καθαρού Μυαλού;


----------



## Earion (Jan 10, 2013)

Όση έχει ο έρωτας της Ελοΐζας για τον Αβελάρδο!  Τι κερδίζω;

*Eloisa to Abelard*. Alexander Pope (1688–1744), _Complete Poetical Works_, 1903.

129-130
Ah, think at least thy flock deserves thy care,	
*Plants of thy hand, and children of thy prayer*. 

208-210
The world forgetting, by the world forgot;	
*Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind*,	
Each prayer accepted, and each wish resign’d;

317-318
I come, I come! prepare your roseate bowers,	
*Celestial palms, and ever-blooming flowers*. 

Να 'ναι καλά ο θείος Γκούγκλης. Γεια σου και σένα Μπερναρντίνα με τα ωραία σου. :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2013)

Γουάου! (για τη CSI Μπέρνι)
Α! (αφωνικό, για την επιλογή του Εάριον)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> Όση έχει ο έρωτας της Ελοΐζας για τον Αβελάρδο!  Τι κερδίζω;
> 
> *Eloisa to Abelard*. Alexander Pope (1688–1744), _Complete Poetical Works_, 1903.
> 
> ...




Κερδίζεις:
1) Την απόλαυση της ανάγνωσης αυτού του θείου ποιήματος.
2) Ένα εύγε για τις ντετεκτιβίστικες ικανότητές σου, μολονότι το κουιζάκι εμπεριείχε το κλου της επίλυσής του ;)
και 3) την αιώνια συμπάθεια και την καθαρή εκτίμησή μου προς το πρόσωπό σου.:laugh:

Γεια σου κι εσένα, Εαρίωνα, με τις... εμπνευστικές εμπνεύσεις σου!:upz:


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2013)

Ένας καλλιτέχνης έκατσε κι έφτιαξε μοντέλα ιών και μικροβίων από γυαλί. Διάλεξα τον βακτηριοφάγο Τ4 αλλά η μικρή εικόνα προφίλ δεν τον αναδεικνύει, γι' αυτό σας συμβουλεύω να περάσετε να δείτε την κανονική εικόνα.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 19, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Ένας καλλιτέχνης έκατσε κι έφτιαξε μοντέλα ιών και μικροβίων από γυαλί. Διάλεξα τον βακτηριοφάγο Τ4 αλλά η μικρή εικόνα προφίλ δεν τον αναδεικνύει, γι' αυτό σας συμβουλεύω να περάσετε να δείτε την κανονική εικόνα.



Μ' αρέσει! Μου θυμίζει αυτό εδώ.  :)
Μεγειά! (ναι, _*μία*_ λέξη :devil::twit:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2013)

Βρε βρε, δεν το είχα δει αυτό εδώ το νήμα! Ας εναποθέσω κι εγώ εδώ την παλιά φωτό μου, έστω και αρκετούς μήνες μετά την αλλαγή. Την άλλαξα απλώς γιατί ένιωσα την ανάγκη για αλλαγή - μάλιστα ήταν το τελευταίο μέρος όπου την άλλαξα (ξεκίνησα από το μπλογκ μου και προχώρησα στα υπόλοιπα). Ξαφνικά μια μέρα είχα ανάγκη για κάτι πιο σοβαρό και πιο σχετικό με το ψευδώνυμό μου - δεν ξέρω γιατί. Κατέβασα λοιπόν διάφορα μελανοδοχεία απ' το δίκτυο και διάλεξα ένα του γούστου μου.




Για όσους έχουν απορία, ναι, αυτές είναι οι δικές μου γάμπες, όχι, δεν σας λέω τι φοράω πίσω απ' την ομπρέλα. Αν σας κάνει κέφι, όμως, σας λέω την ιστορία της φωτογραφίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αν σας κάνει κέφι, όμως, σας λέω την ιστορία της φωτογραφίας.


Να την πεις πάραυτα!


----------



## Themis (Jan 19, 2013)

Αόρατη, θα περιμένουμε πολύ ακόμα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2013)

νταξ, νταξ, ορίστε! δεν είναι και τίποτε τρομερό όπως θα δείτε! :)

Εγώ και η αδελφή μου παίζουμε εδώ και μια 25ετία ένα παιχνίδι που το λέμε "φωτογράφιση". 
Το concept είναι απλό: διατηρούμε ένα διαρκώς αυξανόμενο στοκ από ρούχα και αξεσουάρ παντός είδους τα οποία φοράμε σε ευφάνταστους συνδυασμούς, στήνουμε αντίστοιχα σκηνικά και τραβάμε φωτογραφίες σε στυλ τοπ μόντελ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο μας κάνει κέφι. Ξεκίνησε μάλλον απλά, αλλά με τα χρόνια εξελίχθηκε σε κανονικό happening που προσκαλούμε και εκλεκτούς φίλους κι έχουμε φτιαξει με μεγάλη συλλογή από τρελά άλμπουμ. Είναι άκρως εκτονωτική και ψυχοθεραπευτική δραστηριότητα που συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα στους πάντες όλους.

Η συγκεκριμένη φωτό λοιπόν είναι απόσπασμα από μια μεγαλύτερη, δικής μου έμπνευσης, όπου είμαστε 5 κοπέλες με γόβες* και ομπρέλες ανοιχτές μπροστά και τίποτε άλλο - τίποτε ορατό τουλάχιστον). Κεφάλια δεν φαίνονται, γιατί τραβήξαμε με το αυτόματο και κόπηκαν λόγω λάθος κάδρου. Δυστυχώς δεν την βρίσκω να την ποστάρω ολόκληρη, έφαγα τον κομπιούτορα και είναι άφαντη. Καλύτερα ίσως, γιατί συνήθως η φαντασία ξεπερνά την πραγματικότητα. 

ΕΔΙΤ: ξέχασα να πω ότι η φωτό είναι 20ετίας. 

*(εξαιρείται μία που φοράει αρβυλάκια γιατί δεν μας έφτασαν οι γόβες)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ξαφνικά μια μέρα είχα ανάγκη για κάτι πιο σχετικό με το ψευδώνυμό μου. Κατέβασα λοιπόν διάφορα μελανοδοχεία απ' το δίκτυο και διάλεξα ένα του γούστου μου.


Μα δεν έχει αόρατη μελάνη, όμως!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2013)

Είναι περίεργο πράγμα η δημιουργικότητα. Ακόμα και ένας άνθρωπος χωρίς καθόλου λογοτεχνική κλίση, όπως εγώ, μπορεί να ξυπνήσει μέσα στη νύχτα με μια μικρή ιστορία έτοιμη στο μυαλό του. Τις πρώτες φορές που μου συνέβη αυτό, ήταν μικρά διηγήματα – κάτι σαν τα bonsai που έχουμε αναφέρει αλλού (μάλιστα ήθελα να ανεβάσω ένα από αυτά εδώ για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας, αλλά αποφάσισα ότι δεν είναι αρκετά καλό). Την τελευταία φορά όμως, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό έτοιμη, συμπυκνωμένη σε μία πρόταση, ολόκληρη η κοσμοθεωρία μου, οπότε σκέφτηκα να τη βάλω για υπογραφή στο φόρουμ


----------



## Themis (Feb 1, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> ...*leaving behind only bare rock and empty soda cans*


Αφού δεν θα υπάρχει τότε κανείς μεταφραστής, πρέπει να το φροντίσουμε από τώρα.
... αφήνοντας πίσω της μόνο γυμνά πετρώματα και περιτενεκεδωμένα αερώματα.
Πάει, τελείωσε. Είμαι έτοιμος για την ΕΛΕΤΟ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Είναι περίεργο πράγμα η δημιουργικότητα. Ακόμα και ένας άνθρωπος χωρίς καθόλου λογοτεχνική κλίση, όπως εγώ, μπορεί να ξυπνήσει μέσα στη νύχτα με μια μικρή ιστορία έτοιμη στο μυαλό του. Τις πρώτες φορές που μου συνέβη αυτό, ήταν μικρά διηγήματα – κάτι σαν τα bonsai που έχουμε αναφέρει αλλού (μάλιστα ήθελα να ανεβάσω ένα από αυτά εδώ για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας, αλλά αποφάσισα ότι δεν είναι αρκετά καλό). Την τελευταία φορά όμως, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό έτοιμη, συμπυκνωμένη σε μία πρόταση, ολόκληρη η κοσμοθεωρία μου, οπότε σκέφτηκα να τη βάλω για υπογραφή στο φόρουμ



Σου έχω έτοιμο ένα βίντεο ό,τι πρέπει! :) Και με τι μουσική, ε; 

Life is an aberration; it appears under unusual conditions, where there is an abnormal amount of resources, and then proceeds to expand and evolve, consuming those resources until eventually it dies away, leaving behind only bare rock and empty soda cans coke bottles.



daeman said:


> Το Μπολερό του Ραβέλ οι περισσότεροι θα το έχετε ακούσει. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν έχετε δει αυτή την εξαιρετική, εξελικτική εικονογράφησή του από την ταινία Allegro Non Troppo του Bruno Bozzetto, μια ευρωπαϊκή απάντηση στη Φαντασία του Ντίσνεϊ.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 2, 2013)

Πολύ καλό! Καλά που το θυμήθηκες  (Έχω βέβαια μερικές εξελικτικές ενστάσεις, όπως τι δουλειά έχουν τα μάτια σε πρωτόγονους οργανισμούς, αλλά ας πούμε ότι μπήκαν καλλιτεχνική αδεία :-D :-D)


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2013)

Το ημερολόγιο δείχνει οριστικά άνοιξη. Η πορεία του σκάφους σταθερή προς την ισημερία. Μέχρι να την καβαλήσουμε, προτείνω να κατευθύνουμε την προσοχή μας στον έναστρο ουρανό, γιατί κάπου εκεί περιπλανιέται το πνεύμα του μεγάλου Ζαν Ζιρώ, γνωστότερου ως Moebius, που αναχώρησε από τούτο τον πλανήτη τέτοιον καιρό πριν από ένα χρόνο. Ευκαιρία να τον θυμηθούμε, έστω και με το σύντομο πέρασμα μιας εικόνας-αβατάρας.


----------



## Earion (Apr 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> @ Earion & bernardina, ενταύθα:
> Παίδες, ένας από σας (μάλλον η Βέρνη, που 'ναι καθ' έξιν αλλαξαβαταρούλα) ν' αλλάξει άβαταρ γιατί έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα και μπερδεύομαι.



Αλλάζω γιατί είναι καιρός, Ζάζουλα, όπως το είχα προαναγγείλει. Αυτή τη φορά μάλιστα θέλω να βάλω τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά. Προτού προχωρήσω υιοθετώντας τη μία ή την άλλη παράσταση από καλλιτέχνες της εποχής μας, κρίνω πως πρέπει να τιμήσω τους γεννήτορες («από των προγόνων άρξομαι πρώτον»). Και κάνω αρχή με τον Γιώργο Βακιρτζή, που ο περισσότερος κόσμος τον γνωρίζει από τις γιγαντοαφίσες. Όχι βέβαια, δεν ήταν μόνο αυτό ο Βακιρτζής, και αφήνω ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο στο μέλλον να δείξω και άλλη πλευρά του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2013)

Μπορεί να μην είσαι διπλά προκλητικός σαν τη Ζάζουλα, αλλά, όταν θα έρθει κάνας νιουμπάς και σκεφτεί η Μάριον, άρα η Εάριον, να μη σε παραξενέψει η προσφώνηση.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να μην είσαι διπλά προκλητικός σαν τη Ζάζουλα, αλλά, όταν θα έρθει κάνας νιουμπάς και σκεφτεί η Μάριον, άρα η Εάριον, να μη σε παραξενέψει η προσφώνηση.



Αν ο νιουμπάς δεν δει εκειό το κοτζαμάν



αποκάτω, κακό της κεφαλής του. :devil:


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2013)

Ίσως περνάω την παρενδυτική μου φάση ή μπορεί να θέλω να θολώσω τα νερά


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Γκιφάκι για όποιον το θέλει:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2013)

My current avatar: Στις πρόσφατες διαμαρτυρίες στην Κων/πολη, αδέσποτος σκυλούκος έχει φάει στη μουρίτσα δακρυγόνο και οι διαδηλωτές την πλένουν με νερό. 






Επειδή για κάθε Λεξιλόγο που σέβεται τον εαυτό του η λέξη κλειδί είναι *Αλληλεγγύη.* Ακόμα και προς τα άλλα είδη.

Παρεμπ, σύμφωνα με έγκυρες μαρτυρίες, δεκάδες αδέσποτα ζώα -σκύλοι, γάτες, πουλιά- έχουν πεθάνει από τα δακρυγόνα και τα λοιπά χαριτωμένα που τρώνε πάγια οι διαδηλωτές σε κάθε χώρα του κόσμου.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

Ήθελα να βάλω αυτό εδώ, αλλά έπεφτε -λέει- μεγάλο. :)







Νομίζω πως το βρήκα εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

Βρε Μπάρνη, τα αλλάζεις τόσο γρήγορα, δε σε προλαβαίνουμε...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

Aυτό είναι αλήθεια.


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2013)

Φίλοι μου,

Το βέλος του χρόνου σημαδεύει αδυσώπητα την κορυφή. Μίκρυνε ελάχιστα η απόσταση που μας χωρίζει από το θερινό ηλιοστάσιο, τη μεγαλύτερη ημέρα μες στη χρονιά, την πάνω αιχμή του άξονα που γύρω από αυτόν περιστρέφεται η γη, η ζωή μας, το σύμπαν, η μοίρα. Τη μεγαλύτερη και γι’ αυτό πιο σημαντική ημέρα, τη γεμάτη σύμβολα και τελετουργικά ηλιολατρίας, και που ακολουθείται από μια ακόμα πιο σπουδαία και μυστηριακή νύχτα, δοσμένη στα μάγια και κατοικημένη από πλάσματα της φαντασίας. Μια τέτοια ημέρα αρμόζει να την τιμήσω και να την υποδεχτώ με αβατάρα που να εικονίζει κάτι ιερό. Και επειδή τίποτα δεν υπάρχει πιο ιερό (ή δεν μας έχει μείνει) από την ομορφιά, και μάλιστα την ανθρώπινη ομορφιά, διάλεξα μια φωτογραφία που είναι για μένα η επιτομή του κάλλους. Είναι η φωτογραφία μιας κοπέλας, λίγο πιο πάνω ή πιο κάτω απ’ την κορύφωση της εφηβείας. 







Τα στοιχεία λένε: Κάρπαθος. Έλυμπος Καρπάθου, θέρος του 1964. Κορίτσι που κοιτάζει το χορό. Εύκολο να το φανταστείς: σε κάποιο πανηγύρι, με όλο το χωριό στο χοροστάσι, ατμόσφαιρα ευθυμίας, χαράς, γιορτής, κι εκείνη παρακολουθεί στην άκρη, μαζεμένη. Να ’ναι άραγε που δεν της έγινε κάποιο χατίρι; Τη μάλωσαν; Ή από απλή σεμνότητα —κορίτσι πράμα— έμαθε να μη δείχνει ευχαρίστηση, να μην ξανοίγεται, μη και βρεθεί γλώσσα να τη σχολιάσει; 






Είναι για μένα η ομορφότερη Ελληνίδα. Γνήσιο διαμάντι, άκοπο, όπως το έκαμε η φύση. Λεπτά ματόφρυδα και μάτια φλογερά, κεφάλι που θα το ζήλευε ένας αρχαίος γλύπτης. Έκφραση, στάση λιτή αλλά μεστή, σαν από μοντέλο αναγεννησιακού ζωγράφου. Σαν γεγονός κοσμοϊστορικό που βρέθηκε στο διάβα της ζωής του φωτογράφου. Πασίγνωστη η φωτογραφία· ανήκει στον Κωνσταντίνο Μάνο, τον δεύτερης γενιάς Ελληνοαμερικάνο φωτογράφο, που κρύβεται πίσω από το κουτσουρεμένο όνομα Costa Manos, ένα σπουδαίο καλλιτέχνη, που μας έδωσε την πιο αυθεντική εικόνα της περασμένης Ελλάδας στο εκπληκτικό του ασπρόμαυρο Greek Portfolio (Το είχε παρουσιάσει το Μουσείο Μπενάκη πριν από μια δεκαετία, και τώρα πάλι του κάνει αφιέρωμα μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου, με αφορμή που ο Μάνος δώρισε το _Greek Portfolio_ στο μουσείο —πηγαίνετε· μην αμελήσετε).

Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι, πώς έγινε πριν από τριάντα χρόνια τόσος χαμός με το κοριτσάκι από το Αφγανιστάν που μπήκε στο εξώφυλλο του National Geographic; Εντυπωσίασαν τα μάτια της, οι «δυο πράσινες λίμνες», τόσο που ο φωτογράφος, ο Steve McCarry, επανήλθε έπειτα από μια εικοσαετία, έψαξε και τη βρήκε, γυναίκα τώρα πια μεγαλωμένη, τυραγνισμένη απ’ τη ζωή και τσακισμένη, τη φωτογράφισε και την παρουσίασε και πάλι.

Την έλεγαν Σαρμπάτ Γκουλά (Sharbat Gula)






Ίδιος και περισσότερος χαμός δε θα ’πρεπε να ’χει γίνει με τη δικιά μας ομορφιά; Θαυμάστε την ολόσωμη:






Αναρωτιέμαι πώς τάχα να διάβηκε η ζωή της; Αν ήταν, πες, δεκάξι χρόνων το ’64, τώρα θα είναι, αν ζει, στα εξήντα πέντε της, γιαγιά με παιδιά και εγγόνια. Μόλις θα πήρε σύνταξη. Να απόκτησε τάχα συνείδηση της ομορφιάς της; Πολλοί θα τη ζητήσαν για γυναίκα· ποιον να διάλεξε; Κάποιον που να της υποσχέθηκε ζωή μακριά απ’ το χωριό; Αθήνα ή Πειραιά και τηλεόραση; Ή Αουστράλια, Καναδά και μετανάστευση; Ή άλλον, που να στάθηκε τρυφερός μαζί της; Να είχε κι εκείνος συνείδηση τι θησαυρό έκλεινε στην αγκαλιά του; Είχαν μαζί μιαν ήρεμη ζωή; Νοστάλγησε, έκλαψε, θυμήθηκε, νευρίασε; Ήταν όλη η ζωή της τα παιδιά; Έσκυβε πάνω απ’ τις αναπνοές τους τα βράδια; Να έμεινε άραγε στο χωριό για πάντα, εκείνη που θα της άξιζε να είναι μοντέλο στη Νέα Υόρκη;

Ερωτήματα που θα μείνουν αναπάντητα. Ποιος μπορεί να πει πως ξέρει προς τα πού μας πηγαίνει η ζωή;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 20, 2013)

Earion, θα στο 'χουν πει κι άλλοι ότι πρέπει να ανοίξεις μπλογκ, ε;


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2013)

Ο έπαινος από σας, Δύτη, είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικός


----------



## Marinos (Jun 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ο έπαινος από σας, Δύτη, είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικός



Δεν ξέρω τι αλλά κάτι από Αστερίξ μου θυμίζει αυτή η φράση!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2013)

...
Να χαρείς, μη με βάζεις στα μεράκια κι αρχίσω τις βουτιές τώρα, Δύτη, γιατί έχω μείνει πίσω στη δουλειά. 
Σ' το τάζω πάντως, αν υπάρχει, μετά το λιοστάσι όμως. 

Για τα μάτια που μας έφερε ο Εαρίωνας να μας στοιχειώσουν τι να πω; Μόνο να τα θωρώ μπορώ. 
Και να του πω να γράφει.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2013)

Απόγονοι των Δωριέων λέει, οι κοντοχωριανοί μου οι Ελυμπίτες, με το πείσμα και την περηφάνια και την αντοχή τους (όπως όλοι οι Καρπάθιοι άλλωστε), με τις ασυναίρετες καταλήξεις τους και τους _ανοιχτούς _χορούς τους  -που ποτέ γυναίκα τελευταία στη γραμμή γιατί είναι υποτιμητικό. Και τι όμορφη η Ελυμπιτοπούλα με το ατίθασο μάτι, και τα στι(β)άνια και το καβάι της... 

Και για την άλλη αδελφή της, τι να πω...

Τι υπέροχη έκπληξη ήταν αυτή, Εαρίωνα! Τι ζωογόνο αντίδοτο σε μια απαίσια μέρα. Χίλιες φορές σ' ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Themis (Jun 21, 2013)

Εαρίωνα, βρέθηκα κι εγώ στην Έλυμπο, κάπου γύρω στο 1985, αν και αδυνατώ να το προσδιορίσω χρονικά. Έπεσα πάνω σ' έναν γάμο, μια κοπελίτσα παντρευόταν κάποιον αυστραλο-καναδο-αμερικλάνο πρώην κοντοχωριανό, εκείνη γύρω στα 15, εκείνος (βάσει οπτικής εντύπωσης) μίνιμουμ 30, ίσως 35, μπορεί μέχρι 40. Θα έφευγαν αμέσως για την αυστραλο-καναδο-αμερικανοχώρα. Όλες οι κοπέλες του χωριού ήταν μαζεμένες στην εκκλησία, γεμάτες χρυσά φλουριά πάνω απ' την παραδοσιακή φορεσιά τους. Πολύ χρυσάφι - αλλά χλώμιαζε μέχρι εκμηδένισης, γιατί τόση μαζεμένη κοριτσίστικη ομορφιά δεν έχω ξαναδεί στη ζωή μου. Σε μια στιγμή η νύφη αγκαλιάστηκε με τις φιλεναδίτσες της και έκλαιγαν όλες γοερά για τον χωρισμό. Θύμωσα μέχρι σημείου δολοφονικών διαθέσεων. Το τι ένιωσα πιστεύω ότι το καταλαβαίνουν όλοι, αλλά μάλλον μόνο εσύ θα μπορούσες να το γράψεις.


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2013)

1985; Γίνονταν ακόμα τέτοια το 1985;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> 1985; Γίνονταν ακόμα τέτοια το 1985;



Kαι το 1995...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2013)

Και για τα χέρια, Εαρίωνα; Δε θα μας πεις γι' αυτά τα χέρια που φαίνονται πώς έχουν μάθει να δουλεύουν απ' όταν γεννήθηκαν; Αν είν' τα μάτια έφηβα και άχρονα μαζί, αυτά τα χέρια ώριμης γυναίκας τι σου λένε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Earion, θα στο 'χουν πει κι άλλοι ότι πρέπει να ανοίξεις μπλογκ, ε;


Εγώ, πάλι, έχω πει κατά καιρούς (όχι δημόσια) ότι θα έπρεπε να φιλοξενούμε εδώ μέσα τα μπλογκ κάποιων φίλων, ακόμα κι αν αυτό έβαζε λίγο νερό στη μεταφραστική-γλωσσική ταυτότητα (λες και δεν την έχουμε νερώσει χίλιες φορές). Σε εκείνο που λέει ο Σαραντάκος, «αλλά εμείς εδώ λεξιλογούμε», προσθέτουμε κι ένα «όταν το θυμηθούμε». :) Εμένα πάντως, που δεν μ' αρέσουν τα πολλά ζάλα, μια τέτοια συγκέντρωση θα με εξυπηρετούσε πολύ.



Themis said:


> Όλες οι κοπέλες του χωριού ήταν μαζεμένες στην εκκλησία, γεμάτες χρυσά φλουριά πάνω απ' την παραδοσιακή φορεσιά τους. Πολύ χρυσάφι - αλλά χλώμιαζε μέχρι εκμηδένισης, γιατί τόση μαζεμένη κοριτσίστικη ομορφιά δεν έχω ξαναδεί στη ζωή μου. Σε μια στιγμή η νύφη αγκαλιάστηκε με τις φιλεναδίτσες της και έκλαιγαν όλες γοερά για τον χωρισμό. Θύμωσα μέχρι σημείου δολοφονικών διαθέσεων.


Αυτή η εικόνα και μόνο φτάνει. Τα πολλά λόγια και ο ορθολογισμός μπορεί να τη χαλάσουν.

Για τη Σαρμπάτ διαβάζουμε εδώ και εδώ.



Earion said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πώς τάχα να διάβηκε η ζωή της; Αν ήταν, πες, δεκάξι χρόνων το ’64, τώρα θα είναι, αν ζει, στα εξήντα πέντε της, γιαγιά με παιδιά και εγγόνια.


Κοίτα κουβέντα που άνοιξες…


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

Μπράβο. Μπορείς τώρα να την αφήσεις έτσι για τα επόμενα 250 χρόνια σε παρακαλώ; Αμάν έκανα πάλι, τούτη τη φορά να σε ξεχωρίζω απ' τον daeman, που 'χες το ασπριδερό άβαταρ.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μπράβο. Μπορείς τώρα να την αφήσεις έτσι για τα επόμενα 250 χρόνια σε παρακαλώ; Αμάν έκανα πάλι, τούτη τη φορά να σε ξεχωρίζω απ' τον daeman, που 'χες το ασπριδερό άβαταρ.



:lol::lol:
Άμα μου τη μεγαλώσεις λιγάκι, κι άμα την κάνεις και πιο ευκρινή... την αφήνω και για πάντα. :wub:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μπράβο. Μπορείς τώρα να την αφήσεις έτσι για τα επόμενα 250 χρόνια σε παρακαλώ; Αμάν έκανα πάλι, τούτη τη φορά να σε ξεχωρίζω απ' τον daeman, που 'χες το ασπριδερό άβαταρ.


Συντάσσομαι μετά του Ζαζουλέως. Όλο νομίζω ότι άλλος μιλάει :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Συντάσσομαι μετά του Ζαζουλέως. Όλο νομίζω ότι άλλος μιλάει :)



Εσύ, φίλη ποδηλάτισσα, να κοιτάς και γύρω σου, το δρόμο, όχι μόνο το τιμόνι. Ακόμα δεν έμαθες ισορροπία; :devil: :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Μπράβο. Μπορείς τώρα να την αφήσεις έτσι για τα επόμενα 250 χρόνια σε παρακαλώ; Αμάν έκανα πάλι, τούτη τη φορά να με ξεχωρίζω απ' τον Ζazula!
......


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

Daeman, τι υπονοείς με το νέο σου άβαταρ;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Meowwwwww:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Daeman, τι υπονοείς με το νέο σου άβαταρ;


 Απάνω που πήγαινα να πάρω την οθονιά, καθώς είχα βάλει αβατάρα μου την ίδια με τη νέα της Μπέρνης κι ετοιμαζόμουν να τρελάνω κόσμο, με πρόλαβες και μου κότσαρες του αγνοούμενου (σνιφ, κλαψ, λυγμ) ζαζουλόγατου.  :lol::upz:


ΟΚ, πάω να ξαναβάλω το κωσταλέξι μου.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

MH! MH! Άσ' τον λίγο ακόμααααα


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2013)

Ποιος είναι ποιος βρε παιδιά; Με κάνετε κι αλληθωρίζω


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

...
Εαρίωνα, παίχτηκε για κλάσματα ένα της κακομοίρας σ' αυτό το νήμα, αλλά ήταν λάιβ κι αστραπιαίο. Μπλέξαμε τ' αβατάρια μας. Όποιος πρόλαβε, τον κύριο είδε (τον πρώην), διπλό, και την κυρία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

Όταν έκανε την πλάκα ο daeman, μιλάμε ήμουν έτσι:




Οπότε εμφανίστηκε αμέσως απ' το υπερπέραν ο Ζαζουλόγατος κι ανέλαβε τα υπόλοιπα, κι έτσι έγινα έτσι:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Είσαστε τρελοί και σας έχουν έξω. :devil::lol::lol:

Eγώ όταν είδα τον λατρεμένο and sorely missed γαλιδέα ήμουνα έτσι:






και μετά έγινα έτσι:


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2013)

Την πρόλαβα τη στιγμή.






Ας υπάρχει κάπου απαθανατισμένη


----------



## Themis (Jul 3, 2013)

Έτσι μπράβο. Να στοιχειώνει τον ύπνο του άσπλαχνου γκομενιδιοστρεφούς Ζάζουλα! Ρισπέκτ, Δαεμάνε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2013)

Για να εξηγήσω το τι έγινε σε όσους δεν πρόλαβαν το αστραπιαίας ταχύτητας σκηνικό: Όταν ο daeman ποστάρισε το #197, είχε αλλάξει άβαταρ κι είχε βάλει τον ίδιο πίνακα με την Μπέρνη. :blink: Με το που το βλέπω εγώ και παθαίνω αυτό που περιέγραψα στο #205, μπαίνω στα μοντεροάδυτα και του αλλάζω το άβαταρ, βάζοντάς του τον Ζαζουλόγατο. :devil: Όλα έγιναν τόσο γρήγορα που, την ώρα που ετοιμαζόταν να πάρει screenshot με τα δίδυμα άβαταρ βλέπει το δικό του αλλαγμένο — κι εμένα να ρωτάω αθώα τι υπονοεί με την αλλαγή αυτή. :inno:


----------



## Themis (Jul 3, 2013)

Ανάποδα τα είχα καταλάβει. Τέλος πάντων, δίκιο έχει η Μπέρνη που λέει ότι "είσαστε τρελοί και σας έχουν έξω". Θα μου πεις βέβαια, τους υπόλοιπους μέσα τους έχουν;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2013)

Λοιπόν... Επειδή έπεσε πολύ άγρια κριτική για τα αβατάρια μου και --κυρίως-- τη μανία να τα αλλάζω κάθε τόσο, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται (όρα ανωτέρω, καλή ώρα), βρήκα μια παλιά φωτογραφία μου με το βαρελάκι στο λαιμό, από τότε που ήμουν κουτάβι και εκπαιδευόμουν για διασώστης στις χιονισμένες πλαγιές. Οπότε την κοτσάρω και I solemnly swear ότι θα την αφήσω εκεί που είναι για τα επόμενα 20 δευτερόλεπτα... για πάντα... μέχρι να βρω καλύτερη... και βλέπουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

Το σκέφτομαι, το σκέφτομαι... 




Αλλά μήπως καλύτερα να βάλω για μένα την Έμιλι και να πάρει κάποιος άλλος τον Μάριο; :angel:


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Αν μπορείς να φέρεις την Έμιλι στις διαστάσεις, στους τεχνικούς περιορισμούς, του φόρουμ, βάλε και ολόκληρο το βιντεάκι για αβατάρα, να κόψουμε εντελώς τη μετάφραση.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 20, 2013)

Ποιον Μάριο;    :inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2013)

Ο Μάριο είναι αυτός που χτυπιέται σαν παλαβός λίγο πιο πάνω.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 20, 2013)

Αχ, δεν τον είδα... :devil:

υγ. Προφανώς κάνω πλάκα. 

Ζάζουλα, μην τολμήσεις. Τρία δευτερόλεπτα και μου ήρθε ναυτία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2013)

Zazula said:


> [...] και να πάρει κάποιος άλλος τον Μάριο;


Τον Μουρμούριο να μη μου πάρετε, μόνο...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ζάζουλα, μην τολμήσεις. Τρία δευτερόλεπτα και μου ήρθε ναυτία.


Χμμ, ένας λόγος παραπάνω, τότε...  (Θυμάστε τι είχα ακούσει για τον Ζαζουλόγατο αρχικά...)



nickel said:


> Αν μπορείς να φέρεις την Έμιλι στις διαστάσεις, στους τεχνικούς περιορισμούς, του φόρουμ, βάλε και ολόκληρο το βιντεάκι για αβατάρα, να κόψουμε εντελώς τη μετάφραση.


Με προκαλείτε, με προκαλείτε όλοι σας...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2013)

Ε, άμα είναι να βάζουμε γκομενάκια, θα βάλω κι εγώ τον Τζο. Μπορεί και να τα φτιάξει με την Έμιλι να μας αδειάσουν τη γωνιά μπας και επιστρέψει ο γάτος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ε, άμα είναι να βάζουμε γκομενάκια, θα βάλω κι εγώ τον Τζο.



Αυτός είναι για να μας τρομάζει και να ξυπνάμε το πρωί, ε; :twit::twit:
(από το σαγόνι και πάνω είναι ελαφρώς νεάντερταλ)

Ζαζ, εγώ περίμενα την Έμιλι εδώ και μέρες, γι'αυτό δεν την ανέφερες άλλωστε; Όμως ίσως χρειάζεται μια επιστροφή στις ρίζες, και δεν εννοώ τις γατουλένιες. Εννοώ στις ρίζες της Έμιλης και της τωρινής αβατάρας σου και γενικότερα του είδους: Πολυφωτογραφημένη, διάσημη, με ατέλειωτα πόδια, χυμώδες ντεκολτέ, πλούσια χείλη, μάτια διαμάντια, εξωτική γκαρνταρόμπα και 100% πλαστικότητα.


----------



## Earion (Nov 8, 2013)

Φίλοι μου,

Σήμερα είναι των Ταξιαρχών, που σημαίνει ότι πλησιάζουν όπου να 'ναι οι μεγάλες γιορτές και τα Χριστούγεννα. Η τύρβη της καθημερινότητας μας απορροφά και κοντεύουμε να ξεχάσουμε ότι οι εποχές αλλάζουν· άλλωστε κι ο καιρός δεν βοηθά να αισθανθούμε αλλαγή. Αλλαγή όμως μας χρειάζεται, έστω κι αν είναι απλώς στις διαθέσεις. 

Αλλαγή χρειάζεται και η εικόνα μου. Η κοπέλα της Καρπάθου, που μαγνήτιζε με τη ματιά της, είναι καιρός να αποσυρθεί. Στη θέση της βάζω γι' αβατάρα ένα πρόσωπο από τις τοιχογραφίες του Στέλιου Φαϊτάκη.







Ο Στέλιος Φαϊτάκης νομίζω έχει τα προσόντα να εντυπωσιάζει με την πρώτη ματιά. Αποτελεί μια αναπάντεχη διασταύρωση παράδοσης και πρωτοπορίας, ένα κράμα τοιχογραφίας του δρόμου και βυζαντινής αγιογραφίας. Είναι ένας γκραφιτάς που ζωγραφίζει σαν Κόντογλου. Καιρό είχε η Ελλάδα να βγάλει κάτι τόσο πρωτότυπο στην αναπαραστατική τέχνη. Ο Φαϊτάκης προκάλεσε αίσθηση στη Μπιενάλε της Βενετίας το καλοκαίρι του 2011 με τις ατέρμονες πολυπρόσωπες συνθέσεις του, που φιλοξενήθηκαν όχι στο ελληνικό περίπτερο, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς, αλλά στο περίπτερο της Δανίας, και από τότε και μετά είναι καλλιτέχνης με διεθνή αναγνώριση. 

Ήδη κυκλοφόρησε το πρώτο του άλμπουμ:




...................................................





Όποιος θέλει να έχει συνολική άποψη ας ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ. Νά και μια συνέντευξή του στη Λάιφο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2013)

...
Μα εμένα θα μου λείψει η μαυρομάτα. :s


----------



## pidyo (Nov 8, 2013)

Ωραίος ο Φαϊτάκης. Εδώ περισσότερα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Μα εμένα θα μου λείψει η μαυρομάτα. :s



κι εμένα


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2013)

Ωραιότατος ο Φαϊτάκης, κι άλλους τέτοιους! Και το μπαγκράουντ του επίσης.

Ο άνθρωπος της αβατάρας μου είναι ο Xu Zhiyong 许志永, σύγχρονος Κινέζος αγωνιστής.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2013)

The reader, Will Barnet


----------



## bernardina (Jan 1, 2014)

Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα, καλή χρονιά!

Ώρα για αλλαγή αβατάρας και υπογραφής.

Και τα δύο είναι ευγενική χορηγία ποιητών. Ο στίχος, φυσικά, του αγαπημένου Γιώργου Σεφέρη. 

Η εικόνα στο άβαταρ είναι κι αυτή εμπνευσμένη από ένα στίχο:_ "I am half-sick of shadows" said the Lady of Shalotthttp://www.online-literature.com/blake/720/_http://www.online-literature.com/blake/720/. Από το ποίημα του Άλφρεντ Τένισον. 
Και ο ζωγράφος δεν εμπνεύστηκε έναν, αλλά τουλάχιστον τρεις πίνακες από αυτό το ποίημα. Οι άλλοι δύο είναι αυτός και αυτός, βασισμένοι σε άλλους στίχους του ποιήματος.


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2014)

Η νέα μου αβατάρα είναι αυτοπροσωπογραφία (1858) του George Cruikshank, Βρετανού καρικατουρίστα του 19ου αιώνα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

Ακούω ότι το Υπ.Οικ. σκέφτεται να φορολογήσει τις αλλαγές άβαταρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2014)

Δεν νομίζω ότι η φράση του Γιουνκέρ _Wer an Europa zweifelt, wer an Europa verzweifelt, der sollte Soldatenfriedhöfe besuchen!_ («Όποιος δυσπιστεί με την Ευρώπη, όποιος απελπίζεται με την Ευρώπη, να επισκεφτεί στρατιωτικά νεκροταφεία!») ολοκλήρωσε τον κύκλο της. Όμως ο κ. Γιουνκέρ έθεσε από σήμερα την υποψηφιότητά του ως υποψήφιος του ΕΛΚ προς έγκριση από όλους τους Ευρωπαίους και δεν θέλω να αναμιχθώ στον προεκλογικό αγώνα του.

Με την ευκαιρία, θα αποσύρω και τα άλλα δύο τσιτάτα από την υπογραφή μου. Αυτές τις μέρες, στην Κριμαία και όλη την Ουκρανία, βλέπουμε πόσο λίγο κατανοητή είναι από πολλά σοφά κεφάλια η σκακιστική αρχή του Νίμτσοβιτς “The threat is stronger than the execution” — _A. Nimzowitsch_ πως η απειλή είναι ισχυρότερη από την πραγματοποίησή της.

Το τρίτο ρητό "The man who thinks becomes a light and a power" — _H. George_ είναι αυτό που με στενοχωρεί λιγότερο η απώλειά του, αφού, κατά μία έννοια, μού μοιάζει αυτονόητο. Όταν κάποιος σκέφτεται και η σκέψη του δεν απλώνεται, τι νόημα έχουν τα όσα σκέφτεται;


----------



## Earion (May 1, 2014)

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα! Η πρώτη του Μαγιού είναι ωραία μέρα για αλλαγές. Ο κάπως αυστηρός ή μουτρωμένος George Cruikshank παραχωρεί τη θέση του σε κάτι πιο παιχνιδιάρικο. Είναι του καλλιτέχνη James Steinberg και ονομάζεται Hip Hop Shakespeare.


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2014)

...
Καλημέρα, καλημέρα!

Χιπ χοπ Σέξπιρ, ε; Ορίστε μια αφιέρωση για τη νεαβατάρα σου :up:, Εαρίωνα, και έπεται συνέχεια:



daeman said:


> Romeo & Juliet - Poetry'n'Motion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2014)

...
Hip Hop & Shakespeare? - Akala






A καλά, έχεις ξεφύγει... :-\


----------



## dharvatis (May 7, 2014)

Με αφορμή την υπογραφή της Iriniς...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152385605861605&set=a.10150497216386605.426482.16599501604&type=1


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Με αφορμή την υπογραφή της Iriniς...
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.10150497216386605.426482.16599501604&type=1


Δεν αξίζει να την έχουμε σ' ένα νήμα για υπογραφές και αβατάρες;






Δύο σε ένα. Και βάλε.


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

Μετά από καιρό, εδέησα κι εγώ να ανεβάσω μιαν αβατάρα, αξιοποιώντας μέρος του πολύ αξιόλογου υλικού που ελεύθερα (Creative Commons / Attribution - NonCommercial - ShareAlike License) παραχωρεί ο Chhhh στο Flickr - ονοματάκι πάντως, ε; ;)

Ο τίτλος του πρωτότυπου είναι Libertad. Έκοψα τα γράμματα (_Anarquia es Libertad_) γιατί θα φαίνονταν σαν μουντζούρα σ' αυτό το μέγεθος και όχι για να μη μου βγει τ' όνομα (ότι είμαι επικίνδυνο στοιχείο, κουκουλοφόρος κτλ.).


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2014)

Γεια σου, dominotheory. Μετά από αυτό, φαντάζομαι, όλα θα πάνε καλά. Σαν ντόμινο.


----------



## Themis (May 12, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μετά από αυτό, φαντάζομαι, όλα θα πάνε καλά. Σαν ντόμινο.


Εάν θέλει ο Dominus, τη θεωρία του οποίου αναπτύσσουν ο dominotheory και ο μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

Earion said:


> Γεια σου, dominotheory. Μετά από αυτό, φαντάζομαι, όλα θα πάνε καλά. Σαν ντόμινο.



Γεια σου Earion. Με δεδομένο ότι συμπεριφορές τύπου butterfly effect είναι φαινόμενα ντόμινο, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Αισιοδοξώ, όμως, κι ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου. 

Και, σαν ανταπόδοση στο χαρούμενο smiley, αφιερώνω και λίγη μουσική, για να καταλάβεις και τι είδους domino theories προτιμώ εγώ:






Weather Report - _Japan Domino Theory: Weather Report Live in Tokyo_ (video, 1984).


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

Themis said:


> Εάν θέλει ο Dominus, τη θεωρία του οποίου αναπτύσσουν ο dominotheory και ο μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς



Hi, Themis. Would you please be so kind as to let us know some more things about this theory you're talking about and, thus, help me decide if I should :lol: or :curse:


----------



## Themis (May 12, 2014)

Αντιχαιρετώ και καλοαβατάριστος. Εγώ απλώς, κινούμενος από ανιδιοτελές γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, διατύπωσα μια ρηξικέλευθη πρόταση ετυμολόγησης του dominotheory :inno:


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

Και για να σχολιάσω κι εγώ την τωρινή υπογραφή του dominotheory (στην οποία, υποθέτω, στηρίζει ο Θέμις τη ρηξικέλευθη πρότασή του): 

*I don't like to commit myself about heaven and hell - you see, I have friends in both places.*

Αποδίδεται στον Μάρκ Τουέιν:
Mark Twain was the greatest master of the anecdote this generation has known. He claimed the humorous story as an American invention, and one that has remained at home. His public speeches were little mosaics in the finesse of their art; and the intricacies of inflection, insinuation, jovial innuendo which Mark Twain threw into his gestures, his implicative pauses, his suggestive shrugs and deprecative nods—all these are hopelessly volatilized and disappear entirely from the printed copy of his speeches. He gave the most minute and elaborate study to the preparation of his speeches—polishing them dexterously and rehearsing every word, every gesture, with infinite care. Yet his readiness and fertility of resource in taking advantage, and making telling use, of things in the speeches of those immediately preceding him, were striking evidences of the rapidity of his thought-processes. In Boston, when asked what he thought about the existence of a heaven or a hell, he looked grave for a moment, and then replied: "I don't want to express an opinion. It's policy for me to keep silent. You see, I have friends in both places." 
(Από τη βιογραφία _Mark Twain_ του Archibald Henderson, 1911.)
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/6873/6873-h/6873-h.htm


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

Themis said:


> Αντιχαιρετώ και καλοαβατάριστος. Εγώ απλώς, κινούμενος από ανιδιοτελές γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, διατύπωσα μια ρηξικέλευθη πρόταση ετυμολόγησης του dominotheory :inno:



Ok, Θέμη - ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. Ωστόσο, η αλήθεια να λέγεται, με ζόρισε κάπως η "θεωρία" σου.

Τέσπα, πολλές φορές η μουσική αποτελεί καλύτερο μέσο έκφρασης από την επιχειρηματολογία, οπότε, για να το ξεκαθαρίσω:

α) όσον αφορά στη λεξική οικογένεια της ρίζας _dom-_, δες κι άκου, αν θέλεις, αυτό:






Danzig. «Dominion», από το άλμπουμ _Danzig 4_ (1994).

β) όσον αφορά στα θέματα τύπου _κόλαση, παράδεισος, θεός, θρησκευτικό αίσθημα, σωτηρία_ και οτιδήποτε σχετικό, δες κι άκου, αν θέλεις, αυτό:






Soulsavers. «Revival», από το άλμπουμ_ It's Not How Far You Fall, It's the Way You Land_ (2007), με φωνητικά από τον Mark Lanegan.


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και για να σχολιάσω κι εγώ την τωρινή υπογραφή του dominotheory (στην οποία, υποθέτω, στηρίζει ο Θέμις τη ρηξικέλευθη πρότασή του):
> 
> *I don't like to commit myself about heaven and hell - you see, I have friends in both places.*
> 
> Αποδίδεται στον Μάρκ Τουέιν



Ας προσθέσουμε δυο ακόμη δυνατά "θεολογικά" του ίδιου:

In the first place, God made idiots. That was for practice. Then he made school boards.

Only one thing is impossible for God: To find any sense in any copyright law on the planet.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2014)

Tώρα πρόσεξα ότι ο Ζαζ είναι πλέον Ζαζοπάντα. Μήπως πρόκειται για τον Ζαζουλόγατο που απλά πήρε μερικά κιλάκια;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2014)

Κοίτα, το πάντα είναι αιλουρόπους, επομένως όλο και κάποια σχέση θα υπάρχει. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ζαζ, διάσωσε κάπου τη νέα σου αβατάρα, να την έχουμε κι όταν θα την αλλάξεις κι αυτήν.


Ας βάλω με την ευκαιρία όλες απ' τη Ναντέζντα και δώθε, να υπάρχει το σχετικό ιστορικό:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2015)

Και το β' μέρος:


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2015)

Δεν άντεξες, απο τη Νουτέλα πήγες στην πάστα τελικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 24, 2015)

Βρε Ζάζουλα, τώρα είδα την αβατάρα σου. Δεν μας λυπάσαι, άκαρδε! Κλαψ κλαψ, σνιφ σνιφ (της μερέντας το κουτάλι μ' έφερε σ' αυτό το χάλι!)


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2015)

...
Αφιερωμένο στη νέα ζαζουλαβατάρα:

*The Meteoric Rise of Left Shark*
by Miss Celania







*Jumping the (left) shark *:


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2015)

Φίλοι μου, τακτικά μέλη, θαμώνες και περαστικοί του φόρουμ, δεν θα πω ότι οι στιγμές που περνάμε ως χώρα, ως έθνος είναι δραματικές, γιατί η κοινοτυπία του κλισέ θα στραγγαλίσει το νόημα. Θα πω απλώς ότι αισθάνομαι καθήκον μου να διαδηλώσω, έστω και με τον υποτυπώδη αυτό τρόπο μιας αβατάρας, τη θέση μου ότι η Ελλάδα πρέπει να παραμείνει μέλος της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης. Από σήμερα και μέχρι το ευνοϊκό, όπως ελπίζω, υπέρ της θέσης μου αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος (που εκβιαστικά —για να μην πω πραξικοπηματικά— επιβάλλει στο λαό μας η κυβέρνησή του) θα κυματίζω τη σημαία της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης. Θα ονειρεύομαι όμως για πάντα, μέχρι το θάνατό μου (γιατί δεν θα ζήσω να το δω, ελπίζω όμως να το δουν οι γενιές μετά από εμάς) τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Ευρώπης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 27, 2015)

:wub: Σε νιώθω, κι εγώ ρομαντική είμαι... αν και η ιδέα της Ένωσης δεν είναι καθόλου ρομαντική αλλά πολύ-πολύ πρακτική.

Χωρίς να έχω ζήσει κατοχή και πόλεμο και χωρίς να ισχυρίζομαι ότι η ενωμένη Ευρώπη είναι χωρίς προβλήματα ή είναι η τέλεια λύση, θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα σημαντικό βήμα προς τα εμπρός και ότι ο αγώνας για ισοτιμία μέσα σε μια ένωση είναι κατά πολύ προτιμότερος από τις συρράξεις που γεννά η διάσπαση.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 27, 2015)

Προχτές λέγατε εμένα ρομαντικό, τώρα λέω εγώ εσάς :)

Γιατί συνέχεια έρχονται στην κουβέντα τα βάσανα της κατοχής; Το επιχείρημα είναι, χμ, ύπουλο και δίκοπο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Γιατί συνέχεια έρχονται στην κουβέντα τα βάσανα της κατοχής; Το επιχείρημα είναι, χμ, ύπουλο και δίκοπο...



Μα απλό είναι. Αποφεύγουν να κάνουν άλλες συγκρίσεις που έρχονται στον νου για να μη στενοχωρήσουν συμφορουμίτες.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 23, 2016)

Earion said:


> Το βέλος του χρόνου σημαδεύει αδυσώπητα την κορυφή. Μίκρυνε ελάχιστα η απόσταση που μας χωρίζει από το θερινό ηλιοστάσιο, τη μεγαλύτερη ημέρα μες στη χρονιά, την πάνω αιχμή του άξονα που γύρω από αυτόν περιστρέφεται η γη, η ζωή μας, το σύμπαν, η μοίρα. Τη μεγαλύτερη και γι’ αυτό πιο σημαντική ημέρα, τη γεμάτη σύμβολα και τελετουργικά ηλιολατρίας, και που ακολουθείται από μια ακόμα πιο σπουδαία και μυστηριακή νύχτα, δοσμένη στα μάγια και κατοικημένη από πλάσματα της φαντασίας. Μια τέτοια ημέρα αρμόζει να την τιμήσω και να την υποδεχτώ με αβατάρα που να εικονίζει κάτι ιερό.



Φέτος τίποτα, Εαρίωνα; Ή περιμένεις το αποτέλεσμα και του άλλου δημοψηφίσματος;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2017)

Costas said:


> ... και μια ευχάριστη είδηση: αποφυλακίστηκε ο Συ Τζ-Γιόνγκ (Xu Zhiyong), οπότε ήρθε η ώρα ν' αλλάξω τη φωτογραφία του προφίλ μου...
> 
> New Citizens Movement Leader Xu Zhiyong Released From Prison
> (China Change)



Αυτή εδώ είναι η παλιά φωτογραφία, για να μη χαθεί — τόσα χρόνια τη βλέπαμε!


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2017)

Όσες χιλιάδες μέρες τη βλέπατε, τόσες ήταν αδίκως στη φυλακή ο άνθρωπος αυτός...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 8, 2017)

Ακόμα τη βλέπουμε... :inno:


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2019)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Φέτος τίποτα, Εαρίωνα; Ή περιμένεις το αποτέλεσμα και του άλλου δημοψηφίσματος;




Όχι, Δούκα, κανενός δημοψηφίσματος την κατάληξη δεν περιμένω. Περίμενα (για πολύν καιρό) μιαν αλλαγή στη ζωή μας, και τώρα που ήρθε, μπορώ, καθώς η αλλαγή των πνευμάτων δίνει άλλο τόνο, να ξαναμπώ στην _κανονικότητα_. Όπου κανονικότητα για μένα σήμαινε αλλαγή αβατάρας σε κάθε στάση και τροπή του ηλίου. Λοιπόν για τη φθινοπωρινή ισημερία του 2019 επιλέγω αυτό:







Philipp Wirth. _Αυτοπροσωπογραφία_ (περ. 1845). Hamburger Kunsthalle, Αμβούργο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2020)

Η σημερινή τροπή του ήλιου μάς βρίσκει σε στιγμές ανέγνωρες. Η μάστιγα που τυραννάει τον πλανήτη ολόκληρο μας έχει τυλίξει σε σύννεφο αγωνίας. Διαλέγω για αβατάρα μια εικόνα που θα ήθελα να ερμηνευτεί αισιόδοξα: το μικρό φωτάκι που μένει άσβηστο εκεί ψηλά, μέσα στη νύχτα.






"Light". Photo: Hendrik Schwartz. BBQ on the balcony. The only ray of light from a Pyongyang apartment block on Tongil Street.


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2021)

Οι τροπές του ήλιου συνεχίζονται και θα συνεχίζονται όταν πια εμείς δεν θα υπάρχουμε για να τις βλέπουμε. Ο Ανίκητος Ήλιος. Sol Invictus






Η νέα μου αβατάρα:


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2022)

Περι υπογραφών και υστερόγραφων 
Νικελ, λες:
*Lexilogia is a Putin-free zone.*
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πλεον μπορούμε να γίνουμε covidiot zone;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2022)

SBE said:


> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πλέον μπορούμε να γίνουμε covidiot zone;


Αναφέρεσαι στην προηγούμενη υπογραφή, «Lexilogia is a covidiot-free zone». Δεν χρειάζεται πια. Δεν χρειάζεται να προστατευτούμε από τους αντιεμβολιαστές. Έτσι κι αλλιώς βρίσκονται σε πορεία αυτοεξάλειψης.


----------

